# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  إبرام العق الإلكتروني

## assmahani84

*معهد الكويت للدراسات القضائية والقانونية*
إبرام العقد الإلكتروني*إعداد الباحث*فراس فاضل الشطي*الدفعة التاسعة**ال**مقدمة*
من الملاحظ أن التقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي الهائل الذي تشهده البشرية في العصر الحديث يلقي بظلاله ونتائجه على كافة جوانب الحياة والعلاقات بين الأفراد والدول، ويبدو ذلك بوضوح بصدد ثورة الاتصالات والفضائيات والحاسبات الآلية والمعلوماتية عبر شبكة الإنترنت، ولذلك يتم تجسيد التجارة الإلكترونية عبر الأساليب التعاقدية ومن خلال العقد الإلكتروني الذي يعتبر من أهم الوسائل التي ساعدت على رواج تلك التجارة.
وبالتالي، لا مناص من التسليم بأن العقد الإلكتروني يعتبر بمثابة القلب النابض للتجارة الإلكترونية، حيث أنه يمثل ترجمة قانونية لتلاقي الإرادات بين البائع ومقدم الخدمة من ناحية والمشتري أو المستهلك من ناحية أخرى، ويقوم هذا العقد مثل العقد التقليدي على الثقة ويتطلب وسطاً قانونياً  قوياً تحيطه العديد من الضمانات التي تعمل على تدارك المخاطر التي قد تصيب المعاملات المبرمة عن بعد، ويواكب التطور المتنامي في مجال التجارة الإلكترونية والتي أصبحت حقيقة قائمة لا تقف آفاقها وإمكاناتها عند حد .
ويمكن تعريف العقد الإلكتروني بأنه (اتفاق بين شخصين أو أكثر يتلاقى فيه الإيجاب والقبول عبر تقنيات الاتصال عن بعد بهدف إنشاء رابطة قانونية أو تعديلها أو إنهائها).
وللعقد الإلكتروني العديد من الخصائص التي تميزه عن غيره من العقود المكتوبة، وتتمثل في الآتي:
* أولا :* في إنه عقد إبرام عن بعد يتمثل بمجموعة من الإجراءات الفنية المسموعة والمرئية لإرسال واستقبال المعلومات عن بعد ، ونظرا لأن العقد الإلكتروني ينعقد عن بعد عبر تقنيات الاتصالات الحديثة ودون حضور شخصي للمتعاقدين ، وهو الأمر الذي أدى إلى تحقيق العديد من المزايا الاقتصادية للمشروعات التجارية والعملاء على حد سواء.
وبالنسبة للمشروعات السياحية أدى استخدامها للعقود الإلكترونية في معاملاتها التجارية إلى تخفيض النفقات الداخلية في هذه المشروعات وتقليص عدد العمال بها، وإمكانية الاتصال المباشر بالعملاء في منازلهم، وبالنسبة للعملاء فأنه يوفر الجهد والوقت إذ يغني هذا النوع من السلع والخدمات عن الحاجة إلى المتجر الذي تتواجد فيه هذه السلعة أو الخدمة، أو الانتظار في طابور للحصول على منتج معين. 
*ثانيا:* وإن كان العقد الإلكتروني لا يعدو أن يكون عقداً تجارياً تقليدياً لا يختلف في أثره القانوني عن العقد المكتوب إلا أن العقد الإلكتروني ينفرد بالوسيلة التي ينعقد بها إذ يتم إبرامه عن طريق الإنترنت أو غيره من وسائل الاتصال الإلكترونية، وتطبيقاً لذلك فقد يتمثل العقد الإلكتروني في عقد بيع أو عقد قرض أو عقد إجارة أو عقد سمسرة، أو عقد تقديم خدمات، أو معلومات.
*ثالثا:* أن العقد الإلكتروني عقد عابر للحدود فهو يتم بين شخصين كل منهما في دولتين مختلفتين.


*أهمية البحث:*
لا شك أن التطور الهائل في ثورة الاتصالات والتقنيات الحديثة وبالإضافة إلى التطور التكنولوجي الحديث بصفة عامة قد أدى إلى ظهور التجارة الإلكترونية ومن خلالها العقد الإلكتروني، وإذا كان المشرع الكويتي لم ينظم بعد القوانين والأحكام اللازمة للفصل في المنازعات التي قد تثور بشأن هذه الأمور التي تفرض نفسها في العصر الحالي على المعاملات التجارية التي قد تنشأ في المجتمع بحكم هذا التطور. فإن الأمر يحتاج إلى إلقاء الضوء على هذا النوع الحديث من المعاملات لبيان ماهية القوانين والأحكام التي تحكمه حتى تتوافر الحماية القانونية للمتعاملين في هذا المجال. ومن أجل ذلك رأيت أن أتناول البحث في هذا المجال الذي سوف يفرض على النظم القانونية أن تتعرض له لتضع له الأحكام والقوانين اللازمة للفصل في المنازعات التي قد تثور بشأنه لا محالة ، ولتسليط الضوء على ماهية العقد الإلكتروني من خلال انعقاده وإثباته فقط، ومن أجل ذلك سوف أتعرض للموضوعات التي يشملها البحث في فصلين ، ويتضمن الفصل الأول انعقاد العقد الإلكتروني ويشمل التراضي بما يلزمه من إيجاب وقبول ومجلس التعاقد الإلكتروني والعيوب التي تلحق الإرادة ، ثم بيان الأهلية اللازمة لانعقاد العقد الإلكتروني ، والتعرض للنيابة في التعاقد الإلكتروني  وفي نهاية هذا الفصل يتم  التحدث عن محل العقد الإلكتروني وسببه. وتضمن الفصل الثاني إثبات العقد الإلكتروني  ، ومن خلال هذا الفصل تم الحديث عن طرق الإثبات وهي الكتابة والتوقيع ،وصور التوقيع الإلكتروني وهي التوقيع البيومتري والتوقيع الرقمي  والتوقيع بالقلم الإلكتروني والتوقيع الكودي او السري ، وبعد ذلك تحدثت عن حجية التوقيع الإلكتروني.
ومما هو جدير بالذكر أن المشرع الكويتي على وشك تنظيم قانون التجارة الإلكترونية بموجب قانون أعد مشروعه ولم يصدر بعد. 
ولذلك فقد اتبعت في هذا البحث المنهج المقارن ومنهج التحليل القانوني.

*الصعوبات:*
* ندرة الأحكام القضائية التي تناولت الموضوع
وبعد أن تناولنا مقدمة البحث سوف نتناول بحثنا هذا في فصلين يتخللهما مباحث ومطالب تفصيلية وذلك على النحو التالي: 
*الفصل الأول: انعقاد العقد الإلكتروني .*
*الفصل الثاني: إثبات العقد الإلكتروني .*



*الفصل الأول**انعقاد العقد الإلكتروني* 
العقد الإلكتروني لا يختلف عن العقد العادي في أركان انعقاده وشروط صحته والأثر المترتب عليه من حيث المسئولية وإنما يختلف عنه في الوسيلة التي يتم بها إبرامه إذ يكتسب الطابع الإلكتروني من الطريقة التي ينعقد بها فينعقد بتلاقي الإيجاب بالقبول بفضل التواصل بين المتعاقدين بوسيلة مرئية مسموعة عبر شبكة دولية مفتوحة للاتصال عن بعد، ومتى كان العقد الإلكتروني لا يعدو أن يكون عقداً عادياً لا يختلف عنه إلا في الطريقة التي ينعقد بها عبر وسائل الاتصال الحديثة مثل الإنترنت فإنه يلزم أن نعرض للتنظيم الذي وضعه المشرع للعقد العادي حيث صدر المرسوم رقم 67 لسنة 1980 بإصدار القانون المدني الكويتي ونص في المادة 31 منه على إن العقد هو (ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبول على إحداث أثر يرتبه القانون) ونص في المادة 32 منه على أن( ينعقد العقد بمجرد ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبول إذا ورد على محل واستند إلى سبب معتبرين قانوناً، وذلك دون إخلال بما يتطلبه القانون، في حالات خاصة ، من أوضاع معينة لانعقاد العقد).
فعلى ذلك فالعقد هو توافق إرادتين أو أكثر على إحداث أثر قانوني ، فالرضا أو التراضي هي قوام العقد، والتراضي ينصرف إلى إنشاء الالتزام وكل التزام لابد أن يكون له من محل وسبب وهذا هو العقد التقليدي وفقا للنظرية العامة للالتزام .
وإذا كان العقد الإلكتروني يخضع في تنظيمه للقواعد والأحكام العامة التي تنظمها النظرية العامة للعقد بوجه عام ولكن يختلف بوسيلة إبرامه إذ أنه عقد يُبرم بين غائبين عن بُعد باستخدام وسائط إلكترونية حديثة.
ولذلك يلزم التعرف على العقد العادي من حيث أركان انعقاده وشروط صحته وفقاً للتنظيم الذي وضعه المشرع الكويتي ومن خلال ذلك نعرض للطبيعة الخاصة للعقد الإلكتروني طبقاً للترتيب الآتي:
*المبحث الأول: توافر الرضا.*
*المبحث الثاني: المحل في العقد الإلكتروني.*
*المبحث الثالث: السبب في العقد الإلكتروني.*


*المبحث الأول**توافر الرضا* التراضي هو أحد الأركان الأساسية لانعقاد العقد الذي ينعقد بتوافق إرادتين بقصد إحداث أثر قانوني ، ويعتبر التراضي موجود إذا تطابقت إرادتا المتعاقدين، وتوافرت شروط صحة التراضي إذ بهذا ينعقد العقد ، ولكي يوجد التراضي لابد من وجود إرادة لدى كلا من طرفي العقد ولابد أن تتطابق الإرادتان والقانون يعتد بالإرادة إذا كانت صادرة ممن له القدرة على معرفة ما يترتب على الإرادة من أثار ، والإرادة عمل نفسي لا أثر لها ما بقيت كامنة في نفس صاحبها لذلك يجب لكي يعتد القانون بالإرادة أن تتخذ مظهر خارجي يدل عليها ، فلكي ينعقــد العقد بصفة عامة لابد أن يصدر إيجاب من أحد المتعاقدين يعقبه قبول من الطرف الآخر ولابد أن يقترن الإيجاب بالقبول وان يتطابق كل من الإيجاب والقبول(1). 
وسوف نقوم بدراسة توافر الرضا من خلال المطالب التالية:
*المطلب الأول: الإيجاب.*
*المطلب الثاني: القبول.*
*المطلب الثالث: مجلس التعاقد الإلكتروني*
*المطلب الرابع: أهلية إبرام العقد الإلكتروني.*
*المطلب الخامس: عيوب الإرادة.*
*المطلب السادس: النيابة في التعاقد الإلكتروني.*
*المطلب الأول**الإيــــجـــــاب* الإيجاب: هو تعبير عن إرادة المتعاقد ، يدل بصورة قاطعة على أنه يقبل التعاقد وفقا لشروط معينة ، وهذا ما عرَّفته المادة 39 من القانون المدني الكويتي بقولها:
(يعتبر إيجاباً العرض الذي يتضمن عزم صاحبه على إبرام العقد بمجرد أن يقبله الموجب له، ويلزم أن يتضمن على الأقل طبيعة العقد المراد إبرامه وشروطه الأساسية). وقد عرفته محكمة النقض المصرية بقولها (عرض يعبر به الشخص على وجه جازم عن إرادته في إبرام عقد معين)، ولذلك يجب لاعتبار التعبير عن الإرادة إيجابا أن يكون دالا على إرادة نهائية وأن يتضمن جميع العناصر الأساسية للعقد. 
وقد وضعت اتفاقية فيينا لعام 1980 بشأن النقل الدولي للبضائع في المادة (14/1) معيارا لتحديد الإيجاب فنصت على أن الإيجاب (يكون محددا بشكل كافٍ إذا تعينت فيه البضائع محل البيع وتحددت كميتها وثمنها صراحة أو ضمنا ، أو إذا كانت ممكنة التحديد حسب البيانات التي تضمنتها صيغة الإيجاب).
هذا بالنسبة للإيجاب وفقاً لمعناه التقليدي أما بالنسبة لتعريف الإيجاب بشأن العقد الإلكتروني فقد عرفه التوجه الأوروبي الصادر في 20/5/1997م (إنه كل اتصال عن بعد يتضمن كافة العناصر اللازمة لتمكين المرسل إليه من أن يقبل التعاقد مباشرة ويستبعد من هذا النطاق مجرد الإعلان).
ولفظ إلكتروني إذا ما أضيف إلى الإيجاب فلا يؤثر في معناه المذكور شيء وفقا  للنظرية العامة للالتزامات ، فالمسألة مجرد وصف لا أكثر بسبب اختلاف وسيلة التعبير عن الإرادة، فالتعبير في العقد الإلكتروني يتجسد في وسائل الاتصال الحديثة عن طريق الحاسب الآلي، يظهر التعبير عن الإرادة على شاشة هذا الحاسب وقد يتم التعبير عن الإرادة إلكترونيا عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني أو عن طريق موقع انترنت أو عن طريق المحادثة.(1)
*أولاً: الإيجاب عبر البريد الإلكتروني:* ويهدف الإيجاب الذي يتم عبر البريد الإلكتروني أن يكون العرض لأشخاص محددين وذلك في حالة إذا ما رغب التاجر في أن يخصص الإيجاب لأشخاص الذي يرى إنهم قد يهتمون بمنتجه دون غيرهم من أفراد الجمهور، ويلاحظ أن الإيجاب إما أن يكون موجه لشخص واحد فقط أو موجه لعدة أشخاص، وأن الإيجاب الموجه لشخص واحد هو إيجاب غير ملزم إلا إذا كان الإيجاب خلال مدة معينة يلتزم من خلاله الموجب بالبقاء على إيجابه طوال تلك المدة، وفي حالة الإيجاب غير الملزم يمكن رفضه عبر البريد الإلكتروني إذا قام الموجب له بإغلاق جهاز الحاسب الآلي أو انتقل إلى موقع آخر غير موقع الموجب.
أما إذا كان الإيجاب موجه لعدة أشخاص فإنه يكون عند الشك مجرد دعوة إلى التفاوض أو التعاقد ولا يكون إيجاباً استنادا إلى أن النشر أو الإعلان أو بيان الأسعار الجاري التعامل بها أو بطلبات موجه للجمهور فلا يعتبر عند الشك إيجاباً، ولكن يكون دعوة إلى التعاقد(1).
*ثانياً: الإيجاب الذي يتم عبر صفحات الويب* *web**:*
وهذا النوع من الإيجاب لا يختلف كثيرا عن الإيجاب الصادر من الصحف أو عبر التلفاز وذلك لأنه إيجاباً مستمراً على مدار الساعة، وأن هذا الإيجاب يكون في الأغلب موجه إلى الجمهور وليس إلى فرد معين، وذلك إن الإيجاب الصادر عبر صفحات الويب لا يكون محدداً بزمن وإن كان محددا بنفاذ الكمية أو مدة معقولة كما في الإيجاب التقليدي ليس إلا وفي مثل هذه الحالة يكون الإيجاب كاملاً إذا استكمل شروطه العامة(2).

*ثالثاً: الإيجاب عبر المحادثة أو المشاهدة:*
وهنا يستطيع المتعامل على شبكة الإنترنت أن يرى المتصل معه على شاشة الحاسب الآلي، وأن يتحدث معه وذلك عن طريق كاميرا بجهاز الكمبيوتر لدى كل من الطرفين، ويتصور في هذه الحالة أن يصدر من أحد الطرفين إيجابا يصادفه قبولاً من الطرف الآخر وهنا ينعقد العقد بناء على تلاقي الإيجاب والقبول وتكون أمام تعاقد بين حاضرين حكما (3).
والواقع أن صدور الإيجاب الإلكتروني ينبغي أن تسبقه مراحل تفاوضية قبل إتمام التعاقد  ، وبما أن الإيجاب الإلكتروني يكون إيجابا عن بعد فان العقد الذي ينتهي إليه يكون عقدا مبرما عن بعد إضافة إلى انه غالبا ما يكون موجها من تاجر مهني إلى طائفة المستهلكين لذلك فهو يخضع للقواعد الخاصة بحماية المستهلك التي تفرض على التاجر أو المتعاقد المهني العديد من الالتزامات والواجبات تجاه المستهلك ويأتي في مقدمتها تحديد هوية البائع وعنوانه وتحديد الشيء المبيع أو الخدمة المقدمة وأوصافها والسعر المقابل لها وطريقة الدفع أو السداد وخيار المستهلك في الرجوع إلى التعاقد في خلال المدة المحددة قانوناً، وإعادة إخطار المستهلك بالمعلومات السابقة في خلال مدة لا تتجاوز إعادة تسليم ، ومدة الضمان وخدمة ما بعد البيع .
ويتميز الإيجاب الإلكتروني الذي يتم عبر الانترنت بوجود وسيط بعرض الإيجاب ونشره نيابة عن الموجب ولهذا السبب فان الإيجاب لا يكون فاعلا لمجرد صدوره وإنما بعرضه على الموقع إذ بهذا العرض يتحقق الوجود القانوني المؤثر للإيجاب ويكون صالحاً لترتيب آثاره.
كما أن الإيجاب الإلكتروني يختفي بمجرد سحبه من موقع عرضه إذ في هذه الحالة ينعدم أثره القانوني ولا يصبح له وجود يعتد به .لأنه لن يكون متاحا للجمهور في هذه الحالة .(1)
ويلاحظ أنه غالباً ما يتم الإعلان عن السلع والخدمات عن طريق الإنترنت ويمكن تعريف الإعلان بأنه (كل شكل من أشكال الاتصال في إطار نشاط تجاري أو صناعي أو فني بهدف الدعاية لتوريد أشياء أو خدمات).
واختلفت الآراء حول الحد الفاصل بين الإيجاب والإعلان فيرى أصحاب هذا الرأي أن الإعلان لا يعتبر إيجاباً وإنما دعوة إلى التعاقد وذلك بسبب عدم تعيين الشخص المقصود بالإيجاب فضلا عما يحمله هذا النوع من ضغط معنوي على المستهلك وتحريض له على شراء سلع غير ضرورية.
أما الرأي الأخرى فيعتبر الإعلان الموجه للجمهور عبر الإنترنت إيجاباً (2)، ونحن نميل لأصحاب الرأي الثاني طالما أنه قد تضمن العناصر الأساسية للعقد المراد إبرامه كأن يتضمن تحديداً للسلعة أو الخدمة تحديداً نافيا للجهالة ويتم أيضا تحديد الثمن أما إذا لم يتضمن الإعلان ذلك فإنه لا يـعد وأن يكون مجـرد دعــوة للتعاقد.
*المطلب الثاني**الــقــبــــــول**القبول* : هو تعبير عن إرادة من وجه إليه الإيجاب يفيد موافقته على الإيجاب ويؤدي القبول إلى إتمام العقد متى وصل إلى علم الموجب وكان الإيجاب لا يزال قائما أي لم يكن قد سقط لسبب من الأسباب كموت الموجب أو الموجب له أو بفقد أحدهما الأهلية وهذا ما أكدته المادة 42 من القانون المدني الكويتي بقولها: (يسقط الإيجاب بموت الموجب أو الموجب له أو بفقد أحدهما الأهلية).
والقبول الإلكتروني يتوافق مضمونه مع المعنى السابق كل ما في الأمر أنه يتم من خلال وسيط إلكتروني(1)  ويصدر في الغالب الراجح من المستهلك ويتم عن بعد. وإذا كان القبول العادي قد يكون صريحاً أو ضمنياً، فإن القبول الإلكتروني لا يكون إلا صريحاً سواء باستعمال لفظ صريح ومباشر يدل على المعنى المقصود ويتم إما عن طريق اتصال تليفوني عبر الإنترنت أو عن طريق المحادثة الكتابية MIRC أو عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني وقت أن يعد المستهلك قبوله في شكل رسالة بريدية من خلال أحد برامج البريد الإلكتروني ويتم كتابة مضمون القبول في سطر الموضوع، ثم مجرد الضغط على زر الإرسال لتوجيه الرسالة إلى القائمة البريدية الإلكترونية الخاصة بالمحترف المهني(2). 
كما أن السكوت واتخاذ موقف سلبي لا يدل على إرادة معينة يعتبر قبولا إذا لابسته ظروف معينة تدل على أن الموجب لم يكن ينتظر ردا على إيجابه(3). وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة 44 من القانون المدني الكويتي بقولها : ( 1-لا ينسب لساكت قول ولكن السكوت في معرض الحاجة إلى البيان يعتبر قبولا 2- ويعتبر السكوت قبولا بوجه خاص إذا كان هناك تعامل سابق بين المتعاقدين واقتصر الإيجاب بهذا التعامل ، أو إذا كان الإيجاب محض منفعة الموجب له وكذلك يعتبر سكوت المشتري بعد تسلمه لبضاعة التي اشتراها وقائمة الثمن قبولا لما ورد في هذه القائمة من شروط) .
ولذلك يظهر لنا سؤال هل يصح السكوت الملابس للتعبير عن القبول الإلكتروني؟ 
رأى قال: أن سكوت أحد المتعاقدين في التعامل السابق بينهما عبر الإنترنت يمكن أن نستنتج منه القبول شأنه في ذلك شأن القبول التقليدي. ويرى جانب آخر من الفقه أن السكوت لا يصلح للتعبير عن القبول الإلكتروني ولذلك فإن من يتسلم رسالة إلكترونية عبر الإنترنت تتضمن إيجاباً وينص فيها على أنه إذا لم يرد على هذا العرض خلال مدة معينة اعتبر ذلك قبولاً.(1)
وفي تقديرنا أنه من الصعوبة بمكان اعتبار السكوت الملابس تعبيراً عن القبول في التعاقد عبر الإنترنت تطبيقاً لنص المادة 44 من القانون المدني إذ أن سهولة إرسال الإيجاب عبر الإنترنت سواء أكان ذلك بواسطة صفحات الويب أو بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني قد يؤدي إلى فرض التعاقد على الشخص الذي اعتاد التعامل مع متجر افتراضي عبر الشبكة وذلك بمجرد إرسال التاجر على سبيل المثال لرسالة إلكترونية وعدم الرد عليها خلال مدة معينة بمثابة القبول لما جاء فيها من إيجاب فظروف التعامل السابق لا يكفي بنظرنا لاعتباره من قبيل السكوت الملابس في التعاقد عبر الإنترنت.
متى استكمل الإيجاب شروطه ووافقه قبول مكتمل انعقد العقد ومعنى التوافق أن يقترن الإيجاب بقبول مطابق له فلابد أن يصدر من أحد أطراف العقد إيجاب ويصدر قبول من الطرف الآخر حتى يتحقق التوافق بين الإرادتين المؤدي إلى انعقاد العقد.
واقتران الإيجاب والقبول له أهمية بالغة في تحديد زمان ومكان انعقاد العقد.

*المطلب الثالث: مجلس التعاقد الإلكتروني*ويتنوع مجلس العقد إلى نوعين حقيقي وحكمي فبالنسبة للنوع الأول يقصد به (المجلس الذي يجمع المتعاقدين في مكان واحد يسمع كل منهما الآخر بحيث يبدأ بتقديم الإيجاب وينتهي إما بقبول الإيجاب أو برفضه)
أما بالنسبة لمجس العقد الحكمي فهو المجلس الذي يكون فيه أحد المتعاقدين غير حاضراً.
ويتم تحديد الفترة الزمنية لمجلس العقد الإلكتروني على حسب الطريقة التي يتم بها التعاقد(2):

*أولاً: التعاقد عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني:*
أ- حالة وجود فاصل زمني بين الإيجاب والقبول وفي هذا الحالة لاشك بأن التعاقد يكون بين غائبين زماناً ومكاناً.
ب- حالة الإيجاب والقبول في نفس الوقت، وهذه الحالة تقترب من الهاتف وذلك أن الإيجاب والقبول يكونان في نفس الزمن فلابد من تطبيق التعاقد بين حاضرين زماناً.
*ثانياً: التعاقد عبر شبكة المواقع:*
في حالة دخول الشخص إلى موقع ما على الشبكة فإنه يمكن له أن يضع إجابة وينتظر فترة من الزمن لتلقي الإجابة وقد يضع إجابة تجاه هذا الموقع ويقوم بتلقي القبول فوراً ففي الحالة الأولى نكون أمام تعاقد بين غائبين وفي الحالة الثانية نكون أمام تعاقد بين حاضرين زماناً.
*اختلف الفقه حول طبيعة التعاقد الإلكتروني هل هو عقد بين حاضرين أم عقد بين غائبين (1):*
*الرأي الأول:*
يرى جانب من الفقه أن :التعاقد عبر الإنترنت يعد تعاقداً بين حاضرين حيث ينطبق مفهوم مجلس العقد على كلا العاقدين، إلا إنهما قد انصرفا إلى موضوع التعاقد دون أن يشغلهما عنه شاغل آخر، وكان بينهما اتصال مباشر عبر الإنترنت بحيث يسمع، أو يرى أحدهما الآخر مباشرة حيث لا يكون هناك فاصل زمني بين صدور التعبير عن الإرادة إيجاباً أو قبولاً، ووصوله إلى علم الموجه إليه.
*الرأي الثاني:*
يرى جانب ثانٍ من الفقه أن: التعاقد عبر الإنترنت يعد تعاقداً بين غائبين؛ لأن التعاقد عن طريق هذه الشبكة قد يكون بالكتابة بين المتعاقدين.
*الرأي الثالث:*
يرى جانب ثالث من الفقه: أن التعاقد عبر الإنترنت يعتبر تعاقداً بين حاضرين من حيث الزمان، وتعاقداً بين غائبين من حيث المكان، فهو يعتبر تعاقداً بين حاضرين لانعدام الفاصل الزمني بين صدور القبول، وعلم الموجب به؛ ويعتبر تعاقداً بين غائبين من حيث المكان شأنه في ذلك شأن التعاقد بالمراسلة.
*ونرى من جانبنا:*
1ـ إذا استخدم الإنترنت بطريقة تتيح نقل الصوت فقط ، فإننا نرى أن التعاقد من خلاله  في هذه الحالة  يعد تعاقداً بين حاضرين من حيث الزمان، وبين غائبين من حيث المكان، شأنه في ذلك شأن التعاقد بالهاتف.
2ـ أما إذا استخدم كوسيلة للكتابة والمراسلة كالبريد الإلكتروني؛ فإنه إذا كان تبادل الرسائل يتم بصورة فورية، بحيث لا يكون هناك فاصل زمني بين الإيجاب والقبول أو كان فاصل  لا يكاد يذكر نظراً لما يخوله البريد الإلكتروني من النقل الفوري للرسائل المتبادلة فإنه أيضاً يعتبر تعاقداً بين حاضرين من حيث الزمان، وغائبين من حيث المكان.

*المطلب الرابع* *أهلية إبرام العقد الإلكتروني*نصت المادة 84 من القانون المدني الكويتي على أن (كل شخص أهل للتعاقد ، ما لم يقرر القانون عدم أهليته أو ينقص منها )كما نصت المادة 109 من القانون المدني المصري على ذات المعنى بقولها : ( كل شخص أهل للتعاقد ما لم تسلب أهليته أو يحد منها بحكم القانون )  ويعرف الفقهاء الأهلية بأنها  ( صلاحية الشخص لأن تتعلق بذمته حقوق له أو عليه ولأن يباشر بنفسه الأعمال القانونية والقضائية المتعلقة بهذه الحقوق ). ومن هذا يتضح أن الأهلية نوعان : 1- أهلية الوجوب
2- أهلية الأداء .
وأهلية الوجوب: هي صلاحية الشخص لأن تثبت له حقوق وتقرر عليه التزامات وهي ما تعرف بالشخصية القانونية وتثبت هذه الأهلية للشخص بمجرد ولادته حيا والأصل أن جميع الأشخاص متساوون في أهلية الوجوب ولكن القانون يقيد هذه الأهلية استثناءً لبعض الحقوق .
وأهلية الأداء: هي صلاحية الشخص لمباشرة التصرفات القانونية وهي تتأثر بقاعدة عامة بسن الإنسان ودرجة تمييزه ، فإذا كان الأصل أن الإنسان بمجرد ولادته تثبت له أهلية اكتساب الحقوق وتحمل التزامات فانه لا تثبت له أهلية مباشرة التصرفات القانونية ، وتتدرج الأهلية حسب السن  إلى ثلاث مراحل ،وقد نصت المادة 86  من القانون المدني الكويتي على ذلك بقولها : ( 1- أهلية الصغير غير المميز لأداء التصرفات معدومة وتقع كل تصرفاته باطلة 2- وكل من لم يكمل السابعة من عمره يعتبر غير مميز  ) كما نصت المادة 87 من نفس القانون على أن: ( 1- تصرفات الصغير المميز صحيحة إذا كانت نافعة له نفعا محضا ، وباطلة إذا كانت ضارة به ضررا محضا. 2- أما تصرفاته الدائرة في ذاتها بين النفع والضرر فتقع قابلة للإبطال لمصلحته ، ما لم تلحقها الإجازة ممن له ولاية إجرائها عنه ابتداء أو منه هو بعد بلوغه سن الرشد وذلك مع مراعاة ما تقضي به النصوص التالية وغيرها من أحكام القانون . 3- ويعتبر الصغير مميزا من سن التمييز إلى بلوغه سن الرشد ).
*ويتضح من هذه النصوص أن هذه المراحل تكون كالتالي :
 المرحلة الأولى: وتبدأ من الولادة حتى السابعة ويكون الشخص فيها عديم التمييز أي عديم الإدراك وبالتالي عديم أهلية الأداء ولا يستطيع أن يباشر أي نوع من الأعمال القانونية سواء كانت نافعة نفع محض أو ضارة ضرر محض أم دائرة بين النفع والضرر.
المرحلة الثانية: وهي تبدأ من سن السابعة وتنتهي ببلوغ سن الرشد وهي ما يطلق عليها مرحلة الصبي المميز وفي هذه المرحلة تكون للشخص أهلية أداء ناقصة بمعنى أن تصرفاته الدائرة بين النفع والضرر تقع قابلة للإبطال لمصلحته ما لا تلحقها الإجازة ممن له ولاية إجرائها عنه أو منه بعد بلوغه سن الرشد ، والمرحلة الثالثة وهي مرحلة بلوغ الشخص إحدى وعشرين سنة ميلادية كاملة فانه يصبح في هذه المرحلة بالغاً رشيداً ويكون أهلا لمباشرة جميع التصرفات القانونية ، واكتمال أهلية الشخص ببلوغه هذه السن يتم بقوة القانون دون حاجة إلى إصدار قرار بذلك.(1)
واشتراط أهلية التعاقد في العقد التقليدي أمر من السهل التحقق منه لأنه تعاقد بين حاضرين في مجلس عقد واحد حقيقي حيث يستطيع كل طرف التأكد من شخصية وأهلية الطرف الآخر بواسطة الاطلاع على إثبات شخصيته بالنسبة للشخص الطبيعي والاطلاع على السجل التجاري للشخص المعنوي إذا كان شركة أو مؤسسة تجارية .
أما عن الأهلية في التعاقد الإلكتروني حيث يتم التعاقد عن بعد فانه قد يصعب على أحد طرفي التعاقد التحقق من أهلية المتعاقد الآخر، وقد يترتب على هذا الانفصال المكاني بين أطراف المعاملات الإلكترونية عدم معرفة كافة المعلومات الأساسية عن بعضهما، كما أنه من الممكن أن يكون الموقع الإلكتروني الذي يتعامل معه المتعاقد هو موقع وهمي، فالعقد الإلكتروني يجب لانعقاده صحيحا أن يكون صادراً عن متعاقدين تتوافر فيهما أهلية التعاقد، وهذا ما دفع المختصين في هذا المجال إلى تقديم بعض الحلول والاقتراحات لتلافي هذا العيب ومنها اللجوء إلى سلطات الإشهار التي هي عبارة عن طرف ثالث محايد موثوق فيه من كلا الطرفين بينما يرى البعض الآخر من الفقهاء المختصين أن الحل هو اعتماد نظام قانوني يفيد التحقق من شخصية أطراف العقد الإلكتروني عن طريق أي وسيلة تؤدي إلى التحقق والتأكد من الشخصية، أي أنه يستطيع كل طرف من خلال هذه الوسيلة التأكد من شخصية الطرف الآخر ، ويلاحظ أن تقنين الاستهلاك الفرنسي نص في المادة (12/18) والتوجه الأوربي الصادر في 20 مايو 1997 قررا أنه بالنسبة لكل عرض لبيع منتج أو خدمة عن بعد ، على المورد أن يضمن عرضه بيانات تتعلق بتحديد شخصيته مثل اسم المنشأة وعنوانها والبريد الإلكتروني ، كما ألزم المستهلك بتقديم بيانات التعرف لشخصيته.(1)
إن العقد الإلكتروني كأي عقد آخر يجب لانعقاده انعقاداً صحيحاً أن يكون صادراً عن متعاقدين تتوافر فيهما أهلية التعاقد فإذا أراد أطراف المعاملة وقوع العقد صحيحاً فإنه يتعين عليهم التدقيق في مسألة الأهلية بأي وسيلة متاحة على أن البيانات المطروحة من أحد المتعاقدين عبر شبكة الإنترنت قد لا تكون صحيحة ولا يمكن للمتعاقد في هذه الحالة التحقق من بيانات التعريف بالمتعاقد الآخر وهو ما قد يؤثر بالتأكيد على صحة التعاقد إذا تبين بالفعل عدم توافر أهلية التعاقد لكلا الطرفين أو أحدهما.
*المطلب الخامس* *عيوب الإرادة* يشترط القانون لصحة العقد توافر الأهلية وسلامة الإرادة من العيوب ويقصد بعيوب الإرادة (عيوب الرضاء) هي ما يشوب إرادة الشخص من عيوب فتصبح إرادته غير سليمة حيث أن هذه الإرادة لم تصدر عن إرادة حرة ومختارة وعيوب الإرادة التي نظمها القانون أربعة هي (الغلط، التدليس، الإكراه، الاستغلال) بالإضافة إلى ذلك هناك عيب الغبن . بيد أن عيب الاستغلال ليس له صدى في مجال العقد الإلكتروني ويخضع للقواعد العامة وهذا ما سنوضحه في الفروع الآتية:
*الفرع الأول: الغلط.*
*الفرع الثاني: التدليس.*
*الفرع الثالث: الإكراه.*
*الفرع الرابع: الغبن.*

*الفرع الأول : الغلط :*
الغلط: هو وهم يقوم في ذهن الشخص فيصور له الأمر على غير حقيقته فهو عدم توافق بين الإرادة الباطنة لشخص المتعاقد والإرادة الظاهرة وقد نصت المادة 147 من القانون المدني الكويتي على شروط معينة يجب توافرها في الغلط الذي يعيب الرضاء بقولها: (1- إذا وقع المتعاقد في غلط دفعه إلى ارتضاء العقد، بحيث إنه لولا وقوعه فيه لما صدر عنه الرضاء، فإنه يجوز له طلب إبطال العقد، إذا كان المتعاقد الآخر قد وقع معه في نفس الغلط بدون تأثير منه كان من الممكن تداركه، أو علم بوقوعه فيه، أو كان من السهل عليه أن يتبين عنه ذلك. 2- إلى أنه في التبرعات يجوز طلب الإبطال دون اعتبار لمشاركة المتعاقد الآخر في الغلط أو علمه بحصوله). وقد نصت المادة121 من القانون المدني المصري على ذلك أيضاً بقولها (يكون الغلط جوهريا إذا بلغ حداً من جسامة بحيث يمتنع معه المتعاقد عن إبرام العقد لو لم يقع في هذا الغلط، على أن الغلط يعتبر جوهريا على الأخص إذا وقع صفة في شيء يكون جوهريا في اعتبار المتعاقدين أو يجب اعتبارها كذلك لما يلابس العقد من ظروف ولما ينبغي في التعامل وكانت تلك الذات وهذه الصفة هي السبب الرئيسي في التعاقد).
 ولكن لا يكفي أن يكون الغلط جوهريا وإنما يجب أن يتصل المتعاقد الآخر بهذا الغلط وقد نصت المادة 149 من القانون المدني الكويتي على ذلك بقولها : ( لا يجوز لمن صدر رضاؤه عن غلط أن يتمسك بغلطه على نحو يتعارض مع مقتضيات حسن النية . ويكون للطرف الآخر ، على الأخص أن يتمسك في مواجهته بان العقد على نحو يتماشى مع حقيقة ما اعتقده دون ضرر كبير يناله )  وهذا أيضا ما نصت عليه المادة 120 من القانون المدني المصري بقولها ( إذا وقع المتعاقد في غلط جوهري جاز له أن يطلب إبطال العقد إذا كان المتعاقد الآخر قد وقع مثله في هذا الغلط أو كان على علم به أو كان من السهل عليه أن يتبينه ).
يتضح من هذه النصوص أن الغلط الذي يعيب الإرادة يجب أن يتوافر فيه شرطان: أولهما أن يكون جوهرياً، والثاني أن يتصل بعلم المتعاقد الآخر.
ولا يختلف عيب الغلط في العقد التقليدي كعيب من عيوب الإرادة عن عيب الغلط الذي يوجد في التعاقد الإلكتروني فهذا العيب أمر متصور الحدوث في كلا الحالتين سواء كان التعاقد تقليديا أم كان إلكترونياً. 
وفي الغالب نجد أن المتعاقد عبر شبكة الإنترنت يقع في غلط وذلك بسبب البعد المكاني بين الأطراف ولأن هذه العقود تبرم عن بعد ولا يمكن حصر أنماط العقود أو صور الوقوع في غلط وذلك فإن الأمر يختلف عما يمكن أن يحدث في إطار العقود التقليدية. غير أن مجال التعامل الإلكتروني يظهر إمكانية حدوث خطأ في التواصل مع الشبكة حيث يرتكب المستخدم خطأ بشأن الخانة التي يضغط عليها حيث يبدأ في الخطوات التي تؤدي به إلى أن يجد نفسه متعاقداً رغم عدم اتجاه إرادته لذلك.
وبسبب غياب الأطراف المتعاقدة كل منهما عن الآخر يفتح المجال لكل منهما المطالبة بإبطال العقد بسبب الوقوع في غلط بشأن ذات المتعاقد أو صفة من صفاته ومثال على ذلك اسم الموقع المراد التعامل معه والذي قد يختلط في ذهن المتعاقد مع موقع أو مواقع أخرى.(1)
*الفرع الثاني: التدليس:*
التدليس هو استعمال طرق احتيالية بقصد إيقاع المتعاقد في غلط يدفعه إلى التعاقد وقد نصت المادة 151 من القانون المدني الكويتي على أنه : (  يجوز طلب إبطال العقد للتدليس لمن جاء رضاؤه نتيجة حيل وجهت إليه  بقصد تغريره بذلك إلى التعاقد، إذا أثبت أنه ما كان يرتضي العقد ، على نحو ما ارتضاه عليه ، لولا خديعته بتلك الحيل وذلك مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المادتان 153، 154)  كما نصت المادة 125 من القانون المدني المصري على ذات المعني . كما نصت المادة 152 من القانون المدني الكويتي على أنه: ( يعتبر بمثابة الحيل المكونة للتدليس الكذب في الإدلاء بالمعلومات بوقائع التعاقد وملابساته، أو السكوت عن ذكرها، إذا كان ذلك إخلالا بواجب في الصدق أو المصارحة يفرضه القانون أو الاتفاق أو طبيعة المعاملة أو الثقة الخاصة التي يكون من شان ظروف الحال أن تجعل للمدلس عليه الحق في أن يضعها فيمن غرر به). 
من خلال هذه النصوص السابقة يتضح أن للتدليس عناصر تتمثل في الآتي :

*أولاً: استعمال طرق احتيالية:*
         وهذا العنصر له جانبان جانب مادي وهي الحيل المستعملة التي توهم المدلس عليه بغير الحقيقة، وهذه الحيل تأخذ في العمل صوراً مختلفة، وإذا كان الأصل أن مجرد الكذب لا يكفي لتوافر العنصر المادي في التدليس إلا أنه يعتبر كافيا إذا تعلق الأمر بواقعة لها أهميتها بحيث يمكن القول أن المتعاقد ما كان يقدم على التعاقد لولا البيانات الكاذبة التي أدلى بها المتعاقد الآخر. بل أن الكتمان أو السكوت قد يعتبر من الطرق الاحتيالية إذا تعلق الكتمان بواقعة هامة كان يجب الإفشاء بها ولم يكن في وسع المتعاقد المدلس عليه معرفتها عن طريق آخر(1) .
أما الجانب المعنوي فهو نية التضليل بقصد الوصول إلى غرض غير مشروع فإذا انتفت نية التضليل فلا تدليس .

*ثانياً: التدليس هو الدافع إلى التعاقد:*
يتوافر هذا العنصر إذا كانت الحيل المستعملة قد بلغت حدا من الجسامة بحيث لولاها لما أبرم المدلس عليه العقد ، والعبرة هنا هي بشخص المتعاقد لا بمدى تأثير هذه الحيل في الشخص العادي، أي أننا نأخذ عند تقدير جسامة الحيل المستخدمة ومدى تأثيرها بمعيار شخصي .


*ثالثاً: اتصال التدليس بالمتعاقد الآخر:*
لا يكفي لاستعمال طرق احتيالية تدفع إلى التعاقد ليكون العقد قابلا للإبطال وإنما يجب بالإضافة إلى ذلك أن يكون التدليس قد اتصل بالمتعاقد الآخر وهو يكون كذلك إذا كانت الطرق الاحتيالية قد صدرت من المتعاقد أو من غير المتعاقدين ولكن المدلس عليه أثبت أن المتعاقد معه كان يعلم أو كان من المفروض حتما أن يعلم بالتدليس .
والتدليس في العقد التقليدي لا يختلف عن التدليس في إبرام العقد الإلكتروني بل إنه متصور أكثر في العقود الإلكترونية نتيجة الكذب في الإعلانات والدعايات الإلكترونية للمنتجات أو الخدمات وأن المستهلك في التعاقد الإلكتروني لا يتمكن من معاينة الشيء المبيع كما في التعاقد التقليدي وإنما يعاين الشيء من خلال شاشة الحاسب الآلي ولذلك يرى البعض أنه في حالة عقد البيع الإلكتروني إذا قام البائع بخداع المشتري عن طريق استخدام الحيل التكنولوجية في عرض المنتج أو الخدمة فإنه يجب إبطال العقد للغش .
ولذلك نرى أن الكذب في الإعلانات والدعاية الإلكترونية للمنتجات والخدمات يدخل في نطاق التدليس طالما تجاوز الحد المألوف وكان مؤثراً في إرادة المدلس ويعطي له دافعاً لإبطال العقد لعيب إرادته.
وطرق الغش والتدليس في العقد الإلكتروني كثيرة ومتنوعة مثل استعمال علامة تجارية لشخص آخر ، أو تعمد نشر بيانات ومعلومات غير صحيحة على الموقع عن سلع أو خدمات بقصد ترويجها ، أو إنشاء موقع وهمي على الانترنت لا وجود له في الواقع على الإطلاق .
ومثال على ذلك أن البنوك الإلكترونية التي ليس لها وجود إلا من خلال شبكة الإنترنت أن تضع عروض مغرية في موقعها الوهمي لكي تدفع العملاء بإيداع أموالهم في هذا المصرف الوهمي ومن ثم يتم الاستيلاء على هذه الأموال دون ردها لأصحابها.
وفي التعاقد الإلكتروني يعتبر السكوت تدليساً كقاعدة عامة ولا يقتصر الأمر على حالات العقود بين المهنيين والمستهلكين بل أيضاً حتى في علاقات المهنيين.(1)

*الفرع الثالث : الإكراه :*
الإكراه الذي يعيب الإرادة هو ضغط تتأثر به إرادة الشخص فيولد في نفسه رغبة تدفعه إلى التعاقد والذي يعيب الإرادة في الإكراه ليست هي الوسائل التي تستعمل فيه، وإنما الرهبة التي تولدها هذه الوسائل في النفس وقد نصت المادة 156 من القانون المدني الكويتي على أنه: (1- يجوز إبطال العقد على أساس الإكراه لمن ارتضى العقد تحت سلطان رهبة  قائمة في نفسه، وبعثت بدون وجه حق إذا كانت هذه الرهبة قد دفعته إلى التعاقد بحيث إنه لولاها ما كان يجريه ، على نحو ما ارتضاه عليه. 2- وتعتبر الرهبة قائمة في نفس المتعاقد إذا وجهت إليه وسائل إكراه جعلته يستشعر الخوف من أذى جسيم يتهدده أو يتصور أنه يتهدده هو أو أحد من الغير في النفس أو الجسم أو العرض أو الشرف أو المال . 3- ويراعى في تقدير قيام الرهبة في نفس المتعاقد حالته من الذكورة أو الأنوثة، وسنه وعلمه أو جهله وصحته أو مرضه ، وكل ظرف آخر من شأنه أن يؤثر في مدى ما يترتب من خوف في نفسه). كما نصت المادة 127 من القانون المدني المصري على أنه: (1- يجوز إبطال العقد للإكراه إذا تعاقد شخص تحت سلطان  رهبة بعثها المتعاقد الآخر في نفسه دون وجه حق  وكانت قائمة على أساس . 2- وتكون الرهبة قائمة على أساس إذا كانت ظروف الحال تصور للطرف الذي يدعيها أن خطرا جسيما محدقا يهدده هو أو غيره في النفس أو الجسم أو الشرف أو المال . 3- ويراعى في تقدير الإكراه جنس من وقع عليه هذا الإكراه وسنه وحالته الاجتماعية والصحية وكل ظرف آخر من شأنه أن يؤثر في جسامة الإكراه) . كما نصت المادة 128 من القانون المدني المصري على أنه: (إذا صدر الإكراه من غير المتعاقدين، فليس للمتعاقد المكره أن يطلب إبطال العقد، ما لم يثبت أن المتعاقد الآخر كان يعلم أو كان من المفروض أن يعلم حتما بهذا الإكراه).(2)
أما الإكراه في مجال العقد الإلكتروني فإنه من الصعب تصوره أو حدوثه، نظرا لأن التعاقد لا يتم بين حاضرين كما في العقد التقليدي وإنما يكون التعاقد بين غائبين وبواسطة وسائل إلكترونية، فيكون من الصعب تحقق شروط الإكراه.
إلا أنه من المتصور وإن كان بحالة نادرة وقوع الإكراه في مجال العقد الإلكتروني بسبب التبعية الاقتصادية، حيث يضطر المتعاقد إلى إبرام العقد تحت الضغط  والرهبة ، وبالتالي يمكن تصوره بصدد توريد المنتج أو احتكاره، في حالة رغبة أحد المتعاقدين إلى التعاقد نتيجة الرهبة التي تبعث في نفسه بسبب تهديد مصالحه، وبالتالي لن يكون أمامه بديلاً سوى قبول التعاقد .
*الفرع الرابع : الغبن:*
الغبن: هو عدم التعادل بين ما يلتزم به أحد المتعاقدين وفقاً للعقد وبين المقابل الذي يحصل عليه بمقتضاه.
نصت المادة 162 (الغبن الذي لا يكون نتيجة غلط أو تدليس أو إكراه أو استغلال ولا يكون له تأثير على العقد إلا في الأحوال الخاصة التي صرح بها القانون ومع مراعاة ما تقضي به المواد التالية) وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة 129 من القانون المصري. ولذلك فإن الغبن ليس سبباً بذاته لإبطال العقد إلا إذا وجد نتيجة لعيب آخر من عيوب الرضا.
إن الغبن لا يؤثر في العقد الإلكتروني لأن الغبن عيب استثنائي، ومن التشريعات الغربية التي اهتمت بحماية المستهلك في هذا الصدد القانون التونسي للمعاملات الإلكترونية حيث نص في المادة (50) على أنه يعاقب كل من استغل ضعف أو جهل شخص في إطار عمليات البيع الإلكتروني حاضراً أو آجلاً بأي شكل من الأشكال تتراوح بين 1000 و 20000 دينار.

*المطلب السادس**النيابة في التعاقد الإلكتروني*نص القانون المدني الكويتي في المادة " 53" منه على أنه ( يجوز أن يتم التعاقد بطريق النيابة ، ما لم يستلزم القانون حصوله بالأصالة ) ونص في المادة [56] على أنه ( 1ـ في التعاقد بطريق النيابة تكون العبرة بشخص النائب، لا بشخص الأصيل ، في اعتبار عيوب الرضاء ، أو أثر الجهل ببعض الظروف الخاصة . 2ـ ومع ذلك إذا نشأت النيابة بمقتضى اتفاق وتصرف النائب وفقا لتعليمات محددة  تلقاها من الأصيل ، فانه لا يكون لهذا الأخير في حدود تنفيذ تعليماته ، أن يتمسك بجهل نائبه أمورا كان يعلمها هو ، أو كان مفروضا فيه أن يعلمها ويجب عندئذ الاعتداد بما شاب رضاء الأصيل من عيوب ). كما نص في المادة 57 على أنه: (إذا أبرم النائب في حدود نيابته عقداً باسم الأصيل فان كل ما يترتب على هذا العقد من آثار ينصرف مباشرة إلى الأصيل).
وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة 104 من القانون المدني المصري بقولها: ( 1- إذا تم التعاقد بطريق النيابة كان شخص النائب لا شخص الأصيل هو محل اعتبار عند عيوب الإرادة أو في أثر العلم في بعض الظروف الخاصة أو افتراض العلم بها حتما. 2- ومع ذلك إذا كان النائب وكيلا ويتصرف وفقا لتعليمات معينة صدرت له من موكله فليس للموكل أن يتمسك بجهله لظروف كان يعلمها هو أو كان من المفروض حتماً أن يعلمها ).
يتضح من هذه النصوص أن النيابة هي حلول إرادة شخص (النائب) محل إرادة شخص آخر( الأصيل) في إبرام تصرف قانوني، مع انصراف آثار التصرف إلى الأصيل، والنيابة من حيث المصدر الذي يعين شخص النائب قد تكون نيابة قانونية كما في نيابة الولي على الصغير، وقد تكون نيابة قضائية كما في نيابة الوصي والحارس القضائي ووكيل الدائنين، وقد تكون نيابة اتفاقية كما في الوكالة حيث يعين الوكيل باتفاق بينه وبين الموكل.
أما من حيث المصدر الذي يحدد نطاق سلطات النائب فقد تكون نيابة قانونية إذا كان القانون هو الذي يحدد هذا النطاق وقد تكون اتفاقية وإذا كان الاتفاق هو الذي يحدد سلطات النائب.
ولكي تتحقق النيابة لابد من توافر ثلاثة شروط كما يتضح من خلال النصوص السابقة وهي : 1- حلول إرادة النائب محل إرادة الأصيل . 2- أن يتعاقد النائب باسم الأصيل ولحسابه . 3- أن يلتزم النائب حدود النيابة المرسومة لنيابته. فإذا توافرت هذه الشروط الثلاث انصرفت آثار التصرف الذي يبرمه النائب إلى الأصيل . 
هذه هي النيابة في العقد التقليدي أما النيابة في التعاقد الإلكتروني  فهي تتم بواسطة  وسيط يتعلق برسالة بيانات معينة والوسيط هو (الشخص الذي يقوم نيابة عن شخص آخر بإرسال أو استلام أو تخزين رسالة بيانات أو بتقديم خدمات أخرى فيما يتعلق برسالة البيانات هذه)، ويفهم من ذلك جواز أن يقوم شخص ما نيابة عن آخر بإرسال أو استلام أو تخزين أو تسجيل رسالة البيانات الإلكترونية وهذا يعني مشروعية النيابة في التعاقد الإلكتروني ، حيث أن النيابة في التعاقد الإلكتروني ممكنة بجميع أنواعها حيث يمكن أن تنشأ من خلال رسائل إلكترونية يحددها المشرع بالطرق التي تتفق والتطور التقني ، وليس هناك ما يمنع من أن يقوم الأب نيابة عن ابنه بالتعاقد عبر الانترنت أو أن يقوم الوصي بذلك أيضا أو الحارس القضائي .(1) 
ولذلك فإن النيابة في العقود التقليدية لا تختلف عنها في العقود الإلكترونية حيث النيابة في العقود الإلكترونية تكون اتفاقية. والأسباب الداعية للتعاقد بوجه عام هي الأسباب الداعية للتعاقد الإلكتروني مثل تعذر وجود الأصيل لإبرام العقد أو عدم امتلاك الخبرات موضوع العقد.
*
*
*المبحث الثاني**المحل في العقد الإلكتروني*نصت المادة 167 من القانون المدني الكويتي على انه ( يلزم أن يكون محل التزام الذي من شان العقد أن ينشئه ممكنا في ذاته وإلا وقع باطلا ). كما نصت المادة 168 على انه( يجب أن يرد العقد في شأن شيء مستقبل ما لم يكن وجود هذا الشيء رهيناً بمحض الصدفة).  كما نصت المادة 171 على أنه :
 1- يلزم أن يكون محل الالتزام معينا تعيينا نافيا للجهالة، وإلا وقع العقد باطلا . 
2- وإذا تعلق الالتزام بشيء وجب أن يكون هذا الشيء محددا بذاته ومقداره ودرجة جودته على أن عدم تحديد درجة الجودة لا يؤدي إلى بطلان العقد ، ويلتزم المدين حينئذ بأن يقدم شيئا من صنف متوسط.
كما نصت المادة 172 من ذات القانون على أن: (إذا كان محل الالتزام مخالفا للقانون أو للنظام العام أو الآداب، وقع العقد باطلا ). 
يتضح من هذه النصوص أن محل الالتزام هو ما تعهد به المدين، والمدين يلتزم إما بإعطاء شيء كالالتزام بنقل ملكية سيارة، وإما بعمل كالتزام مقاول ببناء منزل، وإما بالامتناع عن عمل كالالتزام بعدم المنافسة. ويشترط في محل الالتزام ما يلي:
*أولاً: أن يكون محل الالتزام موجود**اً** وممكناً:* 
ويقصد بذلك أنه إذا كان محل الالتزام نقل حق عيني على شيء فيجب أن يكون هذا الشيء موجوداً وقت نشوء الالتزام أو أن يكون محتمل الوجود بعد ذلك وفقا لقصد المتعاقدين ، وإذا كان محل الالتزام عملا أو امتناع عن عمل فيجب أن يكون ممكنا ، فإذا قصد المتعاقدان أن يكون التعامل على شيء موجود معين وقت التعاقد ثم تبين أنه غير موجود فإن الالتزام لا يقوم حتى ولو كان من الممكن وجود الشيء في المستقبل ويستوي أن يكون الشيء لم يوجد أصلا أو كان موجودا وهلك قبل نشوء الالتزام.
أما إذا كان المتعاقدان قد قصدا أن يرد التعاقد على شيء موجود فعلا وقت التعاقد في هذه الحالة يشترط أن يكون الشيء موجود في المستقبل (1).
*ثانياً: أن يكون معينا أو قابل للتعيين :* 
إذا كان محل الالتزام عملا أو امتناع عن عمل وجب أن يكون العمل الواجب القيام به أو الامتناع عنه معينا أو قابل للتعيين أما ذا لم يكن العمل معين أو قابل للتعين فان المحل يكون في حكم المعدوم ، وإذا كان محل الالتزام نقل حق عيني على شيء فان الشيء الذي يرد عليه يجب أن يكون معينا و قابل للتعيين ، وإذا كان الشيء من المثليات فانه يعين بذكر جنسه ونوعه ومقداره والأصل أن التعيين الكامل يقتضي تعيين درجة الجودة ولكن إذا لم تذكر يمكن استخلاص ذلك من ظروف التعاقد وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة 134 من القانون المدني المصري . 
*ثالثاً: أن يكون قابلا للتعامل فيه :*
ويقصد بذلك ألا يكون المحل مخالفا للقانون أو للنظام العام والآداب أو خارجا عن دائرة التعامل سواء بحكم القانون أو بطبيعته وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة 22 من القانون المدني الكويتي بقولها : ( الأشياء المتقومة تصلح محلا للحقوق المالية ) وأيضا ما نصت عليه المادة 81 من القانون المدني المصري بقولها : ( أن الأشياء التي تخرج عن التعامل بطبيعتها هي التي لا يستطيع أحد أن يستأثر بطبيعتها ، و أما الخارجة بحكم القانون فهي التي لا يجيز القانون أن تكون محلا للحقوق المالية) . 
والمحل أو الشيء الذي يخرج عن دائرة التعامل لطبيعته مثاله الشمس والهواء إذا أمكن الاستئثار بجزء منه فيمكن أن يكون محلا للتعاقد.
وكما هو الشأن في العقد التقليدي يجب أن يكون هناك محل للعقد الإلكتروني وان يكون هذا المحل معين أو قابل للتعيين ويكون المحل في العقد الإلكتروني المعين عن طريق وصف المنتج أو الخدمة وصفا مانعا للجهالة على شاشة الحاسب الآلي عبر شبكة الانترنت ، سواء من خلال صفحات الويب  أو الكتالوج الإلكتروني والمقصود بالمعاينة هو الاطلاع على المبيع إطلاعاً يمكن من معرفة حقيقته وطبيعته وذلك بالطرق التي يتحقق بها العلم الكافي لدى المستهلك بحقيقة المبيع والمعاينة التي يتحقق بها لدى المشترى بحقيقة المبيع هي التي تحصل عند إبرام العقد بحيث يرد العقد على المبيع وهو معلوم للمشتري علماً كافياً، ووصف السلعة المعروضة على موقع الويب أو من خلال الكتالوج الإلكتروني أو عبر رسائل البريد الإلكتروني أو بأي وسيلة إلكترونية أخرى يعتبر وصفا كافيا إذا تم بطريقة تمكن المستهلك من إدراك حقيقتها والوقوف على مدى ملائمتها للغرض من التعاقد فيصدر رضاؤه بناء عن بينة من أمره، ويحق للمشتري طلب إبطال العقد عند عدم تحقق العلم الكافي للسلعة أو الخدمة فيجب أن يكون وصف السلعة أو الخدمة عند إبرام التعاقد الإلكتروني وصفاً دقيقاً ومفصلاً مما يحقق معه العلم الكافي والجدي والموضوعي عن المنتجات والخدمات(1).
ويجب أن يكون محل العقد الإلكتروني مشروع وذلك نظراً لكثرة المواقع التي تستغل في ممارسة التجارة غير المشروعة كالمخدرات أو السب أو القذف وتشويه سمعة الأشخاص وممارسة القمار عبر الإنترنت وغسيل الأموال وهذه التصرفات تكون باطلة بقوة القانون لكونها مناقضة للآداب والنظام العام.

من خلال  هذا المبحث يتضح أن محل الالتزام في العقد الإلكتروني لا يختلف عن محل الالتزام في العقد التقليدي ،ومحل الالتزام هو ما تعهد به المدين سواء كان التعهد ينصب على القيام بعمل أو بالامتناع عن العمل أو بإعطاء شيء.
فشروط المحل التي يجب أن تتوافر في العقد التقليدي يجب أيضا توافرها في العقد الإلكتروني.


*المبحث الثالث* *السبب في العقد الإلكتروني*نصت المادة 176 من القانون المدني الكويتي على أنه: (1- يبطل العقد، إذا التزم المتعاقد دون سبب، أو لسبب غير مشروع. 2- ويعتد في السبب بالباعث الذي يدفع المتعاقد إلى التعاقد إذا كان المتعاقد الآخر يعلمه أو كان ينبغي عليه أن يعلمه).
كما نصت المادة 177 من نفس القانون على أن: ( يفترض أن للالتزام سببا مشروعا ، ولو لم يذكر في العقد ، وذلك إلى أن يقوم الدليل على خلافه).
كما نصت المادة 178 من ذات القانون على أن: ( 1- يعتبر السبب المذكور في العقد هو السبب الحقيقي، ما لم يقم الدليل على غير ذلك. 2- وإذا ثبت صورية السبب كان على من يدعي أن للالتزام سببا آخر مشروعا أن يقيم الدليل على صحة ما يدعيه).
كما نصت المادة 136 من القانون المدني المصري على أنه: (أن العقد يعتبر باطلا في حالة عدم وجود سبب للالتزام ، أو كونه مخالفا للنظام العام أو الآداب).
يتضح من هذه النصوص أن السبب يقصد به الغرض الذي يقصد إليه الملتزم من وراء التزامه، فالسبب يقوم على توافر شروط ثلاثة، هي: 

*أولاً: وجود السبب  :*
يجب أن يكون السبب موجودا فإذا لم يوجد كان العقد باطلا فإذا أكره شخص على التوقيع على سند مديونية وهو غير مدين أو أكره على تبرع وهو ليست لديه نية التبرع كان العقد باطلا لانعدام السبب ، وهذا يعني أنه في عقود المعاوضة يكون سبب التزام احد الطرفين هو في ذاته محل التزام الطرف الآخر ، فإذا كان هذا المحل قد هلك قبل انعقاد العقد فلا يكون هناك سبب للالتزام وكذلك إذا كان محل الالتزام لأحد الطرفين عملا أو امتناع عن عمل وكان هذا العمل مستحيل استحالة مطلقة فلا ينعقد العقد ولا يوجد هنا أيضا سبب للالتزام .

*ثانياً: صحة السبب :*
يشترط كذلك أن يكون السبب صحيحا ، ويكون السبب غير صحيح إذا كان موهوما أو صوريا ومثال السبب الموهوم أن يتخارج وارث مع شخص يعتقد انه وارث ثم يتبين انه غير وارث أو يتفق الوارث مع موصي له على إعطائه مبلغ من النقود ثم يتبين أن الموصي رجع في وصيته في مثل هذه الفروض يكون العقد باطلا لانعدام السبب.
* ثالثاً: مشروعية السبب :*
يجب أن يكون السبب مشروعاً، ويكون السبب مشروعاً إذا كان لا يخالف النظام العام أو الآداب العامة فإذا تعهد شخص بارتكاب جريمة في مقابل مبلغ من النقود فان التزام من تعهد بدفع النقود يقع باطل لعدم مشروعية سبب التزامه وهو قيام الآخر بارتكاب الجريمة ، كما في هذا الفرض يكون الالتزام باطلا أيضا لعدم مشروعية المحل ، أما الالتزام المقابل وهو دفع مبلغ من النقود فمحله مشروع ولكنه يكون باطل لعدم مشروعية سببه وهو ارتكاب الجريمة . 
ولا يختلف السبب في العقد التقليدي عن السبب في العقود الإلكترونية المبرمة عبر تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة والتي قد تتضمن على سبيل المثال  أفعالا خادشة للحياء فإنها تكون باطلة لأن السبب غير مشروع ، إلا أن مفهوم الآداب العامة يتطور بصورة تدريجية مع الوقت ويختلف من دولة إلى أخرى بمقدار تحرر المجتمع ولذا فان ما يعتبر مناقضا للآداب العامة في دولة ما قد لا يكون كذلك في دولة أخرى وهو ما يتطلب بطبيعة الحال ضرورة التنسيق بين الدول على المستوى الإقليمي والدولي(1) .
رأينا أن السبب وهو الغرض المباشر الذي يقصد إليه الملتزم من وراء التزامه، ولذلك  يجب  توافر شروط السبب ، ولذلك يجب ان يكون السبب في العقد الإلكتروني موجوداً وصحيحاً ومشروعاً.

*
*
*الفصل الثاني**إثبات العقد الإلكتروني*  
يعرف الإثبات أنه إقامة الدليل أمام القضاء بالطرق التي يحددها القانون على صحة واقعة قانونية يدعيها أحد طرفي الخصومة وينكرها الطرف الآخر.
ومن هذا يتضح أن الإثبات المقصود هو الإثبات القضائي الذي يتم عن طريق تقديم الدليل أمام القضاء وأن ينصب على واقعة قانونية معينة وان يكون بالطريقة التي يحددها القانون.
والإثبات في المعاملات الإلكترونية تعتريه الكثير من الصعوبات من الناحية التقنية نظراً لحداثة هذه التكنولوجيا وتعقيدها ولما يتسم به أصحاب المعاملات الإلكترونية  غير المشروعة  من مكر ودهاء وحيلة وغش واحتيال باستعمال تقنيات معلوماتية عالية الكفاءة وبسرعة فائقة يستطيعون من خلالها طمس أي عمل غير مشروع ومحو آثاره الخارجية الملموسة. لذا فإنني سأتحدث في هذا الفصل عن إثبات العقد الإلكتروني من خلال المباحث التالية:
*المبحث الأول: طرق الإثبات*
*المبحث الثاني: صور التوقيع الإلكتروني* 
*المبحث الثالث: حجية التوقيع الإلكتروني*

*المبحث الأول* *طرق الإثبات* للإثبات أهمية بالغة حيث أن الحق يتجرد من كل قيمة إذا لم يقم الدليل على الحادث الذي يستند إليه فالدليل هو قوام حياة الحق ، فالحق المجرد من دليل نسبته يصبح عند المنازعة هو والعدم سواء ، والنظام القانوني للإثبات يقوم أساسا على الكتابة على مستند ورقي يوقع بخط اليد ممن صدرت عنه الكتابة فالكتابة من ناحية والتوقيع الخطي من ناحية أخرى هما عنصرا الدليل الكتابي للإثبات ، والمشكلة تظهر في مدى اتفاق الوسائل التقنية الحديثة في انجاز المعاملات مع المتطلبات القانونية لإثبات التصرفات القانونية من ناحية ومدى قبول الوسائط الجديدة كدليل مقنع للإثبات من ناحية أخرى ، لذا فإنني سأتحدث عن طرق الإثبات في هذا المبحث من خلال المطلبين التاليين :
*المطلب الأول : الكتابة*
*المطلب الثاني : التوقيع*
*المطلب الأول**الكتابة* تلعب الكتابة دورا مهما في مجال الإثبات ويبدو أنها تعتبر من الأفكار القانونية التي يصعب تعريفها ، فلفظ الكتابة ينصرف إلى  أوسع معانيه ، فهو يشمل كل ما يحرر دون اشتراط شكل ما أو وجود توقيع ، ويمكن تعريف الكتابة بأنها ((مجموعة الرموز المرئية التي تعبر عن القول أو الفكر ويمكن أن تتم الكتابة بأي وسيلة أو بأي لغة))، وتحتل الكتابة المرتبة الأولى بين أدلة الإثبات وتعتبر هي وسيلة الإثبات الأكثر شيوعا بين الأفراد والأفضل لهم من أجل إثبات معاملاتهم المختلفة حيث يمكن عن طريقها تحديد مركز الشخص تحديدا واضحا  على نحو يتنافى مع ما قد يطرأ من نسيان أو موت الشهود ، وقد اعتمد المشرع الكويتي والمشرع المصري الإثبات بالكتابة. 
والكتابة الإلكترونية هي مسالة جديدة لم يتناولها المشرع الكويتي(1) بل تناولها المشرع المصري في قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني رقم 15 لسنة 2004 حيث نص في المادة 1/أ  على أنه: ( يقصد بالكتابة الإلكترونية كل حروف أو أرقام أو رموز أو أي علامات أخرى تثبت على دعامة إلكترونية أو رقمية أو ضوئية أو أية وسيلة أخرى مشابهة وتعطي دلالة قابلة للإدراك). ووفقا لنص المادة 15 من ذات القانون فان  (للكتابة الإلكترونية وللمحررات الإلكترونية في نطاق المعاملات المدنية والتجارية والإدارية، ذات الحجية المقررة للكتابة والمحررات الرسمية والعرفية في أحكام قانون الإثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية متى استوفت الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وفقا للضوابط الفنية والتقنية التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون).
كما تناول المشرع الفرنسي الكتابة الإلكترونية في المادة 1316 من القانون المدني الفرنسي والتي تنص على أن : ( الإثبات الخطي ، أو الإثبات بالكتابة ينتج من كل تدوين للحروف أو العلامات أو الأرقام أو أي رموز أو إشارات ذات دلالة تعبيرية مفهومة وواضحة أيا ما كان دعامتها أو وسيلة نقلها ) . 
كما نصت المادة 1316-1 من ذات القانون على أن ( الكتابة تحت شكل إلكتروني يكون لها نفس القوة في الإثبات الممنوحة للكتابة على دعامة ورقية شريطة أن يكون في الإمكان تحديد هوية الشخص الذي أصدرها وان يكون تدوينها وحفظها قد تم في ظروف تدعو إلى الثقة ) .
ويتضح من النصوص السابقة أن كل من المشرع المصري والفرنسي قد تبنيا مفهوما موسعا للكتابة واعترفا بالكتابة الإلكترونية ومنحاها نفس الحجية القانونية المقررة للكتابة التقليدية للإثبات .
و لا ريب في أن إصدار التشريعات التي تعترف بالكتابة الإلكترونية من شانه أن يضع حدا للغموض والجدل الذي كان يكتنف هذا النوع من الكتابة ويواكب التطور الفني الهائل في مجال تقنيات الاتصال عن بعد والذي مر بمراحل متعددة  خاصة  وان الأمان الممنوح لهذه المعاملات يتوقف على التقنية التي يستخدمها الأطراف وقد استطاع هذا التطور التقني أخيرا أن يولد هذا الأمان ويحظى بثقة المتعاملين في مجال التجارة الإلكترونية .(1)
ويلاحظ أن الكتابة الإلكترونية يمكن أن تقوم بنفس الدور الذي تقوم به الكتابة التقليدية طالما أنه يمكن قراءتها وتدل بوضوح على مضمون التصرف القانوني وطالما كانت مدونة على دعامة إلكترونية تضمن لها الاستمرارية وتخول للأطراف الرجوع إليها عند الضرورة ، بالإضافة إلى كونها تضمن عدم التعديل في بياناتها على نحو يوفر للمتعاملين الأمان والثقة .
ويشترط في الكتابة الآتي : 
*أولا : أن تكون الكتابة مقروءة :*
يشترط في الكتابة حتى تصبح كدليل في الإثبات أن تكون مقروءة وان تكون واضحة حتى يمكن فهمها وإدراك محتواها ويستوي في ذلك أن تكون على دعامة ورقية أو إلكترونية أو أن يكون قد تم تدوينها بحروف أو بيانات أو رموز.
*ثانيا : استمرار الكتابة ودوامها :*
لكي تحقق الكتابة وظيفتها في الإثبات فانه يجب أن تدون على دعامة تحفظها لفترة طويلة من الزمن بحيث يمكن الرجوع إليها عند الحاجة ويستوي في ذلك أن تكون على دعامة ورقية أو دعامة إلكترونية مثل حفظها على ذاكرة الحاسوب أو الأقراص الممغنطة أو البريد الإلكتروني (1).
*ثالثا : عدم قابلية الكتابة للتعديل :*
يشترط في الكتابة حتى تصبح كدليل في الإثبات أن تكون خالية من أي عيب يؤثر في صحتها كالكشط والمحو والتحشير، فإذا كانت هناك أية علامات تدل على التعديل في بيانات المحرر فإن هذا ينال من قوته في الإثبات ، وبالرغم من أن الكتابة الإلكترونية تكون على وسيط غير مادي إلا أن نظم المعلومات الحديثة بما تتيح من أساليب متطورة يمكن لها أن تكشف عن أي تعديل في البيانات الإلكترونية وان تحدد بدقة البيانات المعدلة وتاريخ تعديلها، كما أن الاستعانة بجهات التصديق الإلكتروني يمكن أن يحل هذه المشكلة عند ادعاء أي طرف من الأطراف المتعاقدة أن هناك عبثا أو تعديلا في بيانات المحرر الإلكتروني. 

*المطلب الثاني* *التوقيع* نصت المادة 13 من المرسوم بالقانون 39 لسنة 80 الكويتي بشان الإثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية على انه : (تعتبر الورقة العرفية صادرة ممن وقعها ما لم ينكر صراحة ما هو منسوب إليه من خط أو إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة ، أما الوارث أو الخلف فلا يطلب منه الإنكار ، ويكفي أن يحلف يمينا بأنه لا يعلم أن الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة هي لمن تلقي عنه الحق. ومع ذلك فليس لمن ناقش موضوع الورقة أن ينكر ما نسب إليه من خط أو إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة أو أن يتمسك بعدم علمه بأن شيئا من ذلك صدر ممن تلقى عنه الحق) . وقد نص القانون المصري في المادة 14/1 من قانون الإثبات على أن ( يعتبر المحرر العرفي صادر ممن وقعه ما لم ينفِ صراحة ما هو منسوب إليه من خط أو إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة). يتضح من هذه النصوص أن التوقيع هو الشرط الهام في الورقة العرفية لأنه هو الذي يتضمن قبول الموقع لما هو مدون في الورقة أو بعبارة أخرى هو الذي ينسب الكتابة إلى صاحب التوقيع ،  ويجب أن يشتمل التوقيع على اسم الموقع ولقبه كاملين فلا يكفي التوقيع بعلامة مختصرة أو بالأحرف الأولى من الاسم ، وكما يكون التوقيع بإمضاء شخص يمكن أن يكون بالختم أو ببصمة الإصبع .
هذا بالنسبة للتوقيع على المحرر التقليدي أما بالنسبة للتوقيع على المحرر الإلكتروني فلم يوجد نص في القانون الكويتي(1) يعرفه إلا أنه قد عرفته المادة 1/ج من قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني المصري رقم 14/2004 بأنه : ( ما يوضع على محرر إلكتروني ويتخذ شكل حروف أو رموز أو إشارات أو غيرها ويكون له طابع منفرد يسمح بتحديد شخص الموقع ويميزه عن غيره )  كما عرفه القانون الفرنسي في المادة1316/4 من التقنين المدني الفرنسي المعدلة بقانون التوقيع الإلكتروني الفرنسي رقم 230/2000  بأنه  :Frown:  التوقيع الضروري لإتمام التصرف القانوني الذي يميز هوية من وقعه ، ويعبر عن رضائه بالالتزامات التي تنشأ عن هذا التصرف وعندما يكون إلكترونيا فيجب أن يتم باستخدام وسيلة آمنة لتحديد هوية الموقع وضمان صلته بالتصرف الذي وقع عليه)(2)
وقد عرفه بعض الفقهاء بأنه (بيان مكتوب بشكل إلكتروني يتمثل في حرف أو رقم أو رمز أو إشارة أو صوت أو شفرة خاصة ومميزة ينتج من إتباع وسيلة آمنة ، وهذا البيان يلحق أو يرتبط منطقيا ببيانات المحرر الإلكتروني في الدلالة على هوية الموقع على المحرر والرضاء بمضمونه) .
*وللتوقيع الإلكتروني أهمية كب**رى** في شتى المجالات، منها:*
1ـ تحويل المعلومات الشخصية بصورة سرية ومضمونة لكل مواطن.
2ـ يمكن الاعتماد اعتماداً كلياً على التوقيع الإلكتروني ضمن الإجراءات القانونية والقضائية في المنازعات بين الأشخاص والشركات الخاصة أو المؤسسات والهيئات الحكومية.
3ـ توفير الهوية الرقمية لكل مواطن.
4ـ التوفير في جميع إجراءات إرسال البيانات إلى المواطن والحصول على المعلومات منه (التوفير في الورق، الطلبات، الطباعة، الأحبار، إلخ ..).
5ـ توفير عامل الوقت الثمين للمواطن والموظف وفي هذه الحالة لن يضطر المواطن إلا أن يذهب بسيارته أو باستخدام وسائل النقل إلى الدوائر الحكومية والانتظار مطولاً كما هو الحال في بلداننا العربية وعلى النقيض تماماً في البلدان الغربية، حيث أنه بالكاد أن ترى أشخاصاً يكملون معاملاتهم إلى بأضيق الحالات، وهي ظهوره الشخصي إن لزم.

*وهناك عدة فروق جوهرية بين التوقيع الإلكتروني والتوقيع التقليدي:*
*أولاً: من حيث صور**ه** أو شكل التوقيع:*
إن التوقيع التقليدي يتم في صورة إمضاء أو التوقيع بالختم أو بصمة الإصبع، وإن للموقع حرية في اختيار أي صورة من هذه الصور، أما بالنسبة للتوقيع الإلكتروني فإنه لا يشترط فيه صورة أو شكل معين حيث يمكن أن يتم في صورة حروف أو أرقام أو رموز أو إشارات أو بشرط أن يكون للصورة المستخدمة طابع منفرد يسمح بتحديد شخص الموقع من غيره.
*ثانياً: من حيث الوسيط أو الدعامة التي يوضع عليها التوقيع:*
بالنسبة للتوقيع التقليدي يتم عبر وسيط مادي ملموس ومحسوس وهو في الغالب وسيط ورقي، أما التوقيع الإلكتروني فيتم عبر وسيط إلكتروني غير محسوس.
*ثالثاً: من حيث الوظائف التي يؤديها التوقيع:*
التوقيع التقليدي يقوم بوظيفتين:
أ- أنه يحدد هوية وشخصية الموقع ويميزه عن غيره من الأشخاص.
ب- أنه دليل على الحضور المادي لأطراف التصرف في وقت التوقيع أو حضور من يمثلهم قانوناً أو اتفاقاً.
*أما التوقيع الإلكتروني:*
أ- أنه يحدد هوية وشخصية الموقع ويميزه عن غيره من الأشخاص.
ب- أنه يسمح بالتعاقد عن بعد.
ج- أنه يحقق قدراً من الأمن والثقة في صحة التوقيع وانتسابه لصاحبه.
د- إن التوقيع الإلكتروني يمنح المستند صفة المحرر الأصلي وبالتالي يجعل منه دليلاً معداً مسبقاً للإثبات له نفس منزلة الدليل الكتابي الذي يتم إعداده مسبقاً قبل أن يثور النزاع بين الأطراف(1).

رأينا من خلال هذا المبحث أن الكتابة التقليدية هي مجموعة الرموز المرئية التي تعبر عن القول أو الفكر ويمكن أن تتم الكتابة بأي وسيلة أو بأي لغة.
وأن الكتابة الإلكترونية  هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الحروف أو الأرقام أو الرموز أو أية علامات أخرى تثبت على دعامة إلكترونية وتعطي دلالة قابلة للإدراك، وأن التوقيع الإلكتروني يتمثل في مجموعة من الحروف أو الأرقام أو الرموز أو التشفير الرقمي  أو أي نظام معالج إلكتروني يمكن أن يعبر عن رضاء أطراف التصرف القانوني.
*
*
*المبحث الثاني**صور التوقيع الإلكتروني* 
نظرا للتطور المذهل في وسائل الاتصالات وفي مجال نظم المعلومات فقد   تعددت صور التوقيع الإلكتروني وأنواعه بحسب الوسائل أو التقنية التي تستخدم في إنشاء التوقيع والتي تختلف تبعا لاختلاف الطريقة التي يتم بها، وهي تختلف أيضا من حيث توافر الثقة، والأمان ووسائل الحماية التي تعتمد على الوسيلة التقنية الحديثة وتتمثل أهم صور التوقيع الإلكتروني في: التوقيع البيومتري، التوقيع بالقلم الإلكتروني، التوقيع الرقمي، التوقيع الكودي أو السري هذا ما سنوضحه من خلال المطالب التالية:
*المطلب الأول : التوقيع البيومتري*
*المطلب الثاني : التوقيع بالقلم الإلكتروني* 
*المطلب الثالث : التوقيع الرقمي*
*المطلب الرابع : التوقيع الكودي أو السري*

*المطلب الأول**التوقيع البيومتري* 
يقصد بالتوقيع البيومتري  :Frown:  التحقق من شخصية المتعامل بالاعتماد على الخواص الذاتية والصفات الفيزيائية والطبيعية والجسدية والسلوكية للإنسان لتمييزه وتحديد هويته ) 
فالتوقيع البيومتري يعتد على الخواص الذاتية للإنسان التي تميزه عن غيره وتختلف من شخص إلى آخر مثل: بصمة اليد التي تختلف من شخص إلى آخر، وبصمة قرحية العين التي تختلف أيضا من شخص إلى آخر وهى التي تتمثل في الجزء الموجود خلف قرنية العين ويعطي للعين لونها، والتي تختلف من شخص إلى آخر، وكذلك بصمة أو نبرة الصوت فهي تختلف من شخص إلى آخر ، وكذلك درجة ضغط الدم ، وغيرها من الصفات الجسدية والسلوكية والبيلوجية للإنسان ، ويتم التأكد والتحقق من شخصية الموقع المتعامل مع هذه الطرق البيومترية عن طريق إدخال المعلومات إلى الحاسب الآلي ، مثل الفأرة ولوحة المفاتيح التي تقوم بالتقاط صورة دقيقة لعين الموقع أو صورته أو يده أو بصمته الشخصية ، ويتم تخزينها بطريقة مشفرة في ذاكرة الحاسب الآلي ، ويعاد فك هذا التشفير للتحقق من صحة التوقيع وذلك بمطابقة صفات وسمات العميل المستخدم للتوقيع مع الصفات التي يتم تخزينها على جهاز الحاسب الآلي ، ولا يسمح له بالتعامل إلا في حالة المطابقة الكاملة .
وقد اختلف الفقهاء في مدي تمتع هذه الوسيلة بالحماية، حيث يرى جانب من الفقه ضعف هذه الوسيلة نظرا لكون هذه الوسيلة يتم تخزينها والاحتفاظ بها في ذاكرة الحاسب الآلي، أو على قرص ممغنط فإنه يمكن مهاجمتها أو نسخها بواسطة التقنيات التي يستخدمها قراصنة الحاسب الآلي، أو عن طريق نظام فك التشفير، كما يمكن لقراصنة الحاسب الآلي استخدام أنواع معينة من العدسات اللاصقة بنفس اللون والشكل والخواص التي يتم تخزينها على الحاسوب، كما يمكن تسجيل بصمة الصوت وإعادة بثها(1).
إلا أن جانب آخر من الفقه يرى أنه نظرا لأن الخواص الطبيعية المميزة لكل إنسان تستطيع أن تميزه عن غيره، وبالتالي فإن التوقيع البيومتري يعتبر وسيلة موثقا بها لتميز الشخص وتحديد هويته، نظرا لارتباط الخصائص الذاتية به، وهو ما يمكن معه استخدام هذه الوسيلة في إقرار المعاملات الإلكترونية . ومما لا شك فيه أن استخدام هذه الخصائص الذاتية للإنسان يسمح بتميزه عن غيره بشكل موثوق به ، ولذلك يمكن استخدام هذه الطريقة في التوقيع على التصرفات القانونية المبرمة عبر وسيط إلكتروني.
إلا أننا نرى من جهتنا أن استخدام هذه الوسيلة يعتمد في المقام الأول على وضع نظام معلوماتي آمن يوفر الحماية والأمان لهذه الوسائل، ويمكن أن يتحقق ذلك من خلال تأمينه عن طريق التصديق عليه من جهات معتمدة مرخص لها بممارسة هذا العمل وتخضع لرقابة الدولة، بحيث تكفل التحقق على نحو دقيق من شخصية الموقع، والحفاظ على سرية هذا التوقيع، وحمايته، وتوفير وسائل الأمان له مما يضفي عليه مزيدا من الثقة لدى المتعاملين عبر تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة .

*المطلب الثاني**التوقيع بالقلم الإلكتروني* 
تتم هذه الصورة من التوقيع عن طريق قيام الموقع بكتابة توقيعه باستخدام قلم إلكتروني ضوئي خاص وحساس يمكنه الكتابة على شاشة جهاز الحاسب الآلي عن طريق برنامج خاص يقوم بخدمة التقاط التوقيع والتحقق من صحته بالاستناد إلى حركة هذا القلم على الشاشة والأشكال التي يتخذها من دوائر أو انحناءات أو التواءات أو نقاط . ودرجة الضغط بالقلم وغير ذلك من سمات التوقيع الشخصي الخاصة بالموقع ، والذي يكون قد سبق تخزينه بالحاسب الآلي(1).
إلا أن هذا النوع من التوقيع يحتاج إلى تقنية عالية ونوع خاص من الحاسبات يقبل الكتابة على شاشة مباشرة.
إلا أن استعمال هذا النوع من التوقيع محفوف بالعديد من المشاكل التي لم تجد طريقها للحل إلى الآن، وهى مشكلة إثبات العلاقة بين التوقيع والمحرر، حيث لا توجد تقنية تمكن من قيام هذه الرابطة، إذ بإمكان المرسل إليه الاحتفاظ بنسخة من التوقيع التي وصلته على أحد المحررات الإلكترونية، ثم يعيد وضعها على أي محرر إلكتروني آخر ويدعي أن هو صاحب التوقيع الفعلي، وهو ما سيؤدي إلى انعدام الثقة والأمان في هذه الطريقة.
وأيا كانت الانتقادات التي يمكن أن توجه على هذا  النوع من أنواع  التوقيع الإلكتروني، إلا أنه لا يمكن إنكار الجهود المبذولة التي يبذلها علماء التقنية والاتصالات لتطوير هذه الوسائل والوصول إلى أفضل الحلول، والتي يمكن أن تضفي على هذا النوع من التوقيع مزيدا من الحماية والأمان، وبالتالي توفر الثقة لدى المتعاملين في مجال الحماية الإلكترونية، وهذا يؤدي في النهاية إلى مواكبة ركب التطور في هذا العالم الإلكتروني الجديد.
*المطلب الثالث**التوقيع الرقمي*ويقصد به استخدام أرقام حسابية مطبوعة عن طريق التشفير لتركيز وضغط محتوى المعاملة التي يتم التوقيع عليها . وتتم الكتابة الرقمية للتوقيع ولمحتوى المعاملة عن طريق التشفير .
وذلك باستخدام مفاتيح سرية وطرق حسابية معقدة ومعادلات رياضية (لوغاريتمات) تتحول بواسطتها المعاملة من رسالة ذات كتابة عادية مقروءة ومفهومة إلى معادلة رياضية أو رسالة رقمية غير مقروءة وغير مفهومة ، ما لم يتم فك تشفيرها ممن يملك مفتاح فك الشفرة وهو المعادلة الخاصة بذلك . 
والصورة الحديثة للتوقيع الرقمي هي استخدام تقنية شفرة المفتاحين العام والخاص ( المعروفة باسم تقنية شفرة المفتاح العام).(1)
وهي منظومة تسمح لكل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي بان يكون لديه مفتاحين منفردين، أحدهما: عام متاح إلكترونيا، والثاني خاص يحتفظ به الشخص ويحفظه على درجة عالية من السرية. طبقا لنص المادة 1/10 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون التوقيع الإلكتروني المصري.
والمفتاح الشفري العام هو: أداة إلكترونية متاحة للكافة تنشأ بواسطة عملية حسابية خاصة وتستخدم في التحقق من شخصية الموقع على المحرر الإلكتروني، والتأكد من صحة وسلامة محتوى المحرر الإلكتروني الأصلي طبقا للمادة 1/11 من اللائحة التنفيذية.
أما المفتاح الشفري الخاص: فهو أداة إلكترونية خاصة بصاحبها تنشأ بواسطة عملية حسابية خاصة وتستخدم في وضع التوقيع الإلكتروني على المحررات الإلكترونية ويتم الاحتفاظ بها على بطاقة ذكية مؤمنة طبقا لنص المادة 1/12 من اللائحة التنفيذية .
ويقوم مرسل العملية الإلكترونية بكتابة بيانات الرسالة والتوقيع عليها إلكترونيا باستخدام مفتاحه لخاص فتتحول الرسالة إلى أرقام حسابية غير مفهومة ، ثم يقوم بإرسال الرسالة موقعة مع مفتاحه العام إلى المرسل إليه فيقوم هذا الأخير بفك الشفرة باستخدام المفتاح العام للمرسل ليتمكن من قراءة الرسالة .
ومن خلال العرض السابق للتوقيع الرقمي يتضح انه يهدف إلى تحقيق الوظائف الآتية(1):
1- التوثيق: ويقصد به التحقق من هوية الموقع وان الرسالة الموقعة منه تنسب إليه.
2- السلامة: ويقصد بها أن محتويات الرسالة الموقع عليها إلكترونيا لم يتم تغيير مضمونها ولم يتم التلاعب في بياناتها، لا عمدا ولا من غير عمد.
3- السرية: يحقق التوقيع الرقمي سرية المعلومات التي تتضمنها المعاملات والرسائل الإلكترونية حيث لا يمكن قراءة هذه المراسلات إلا ممن أرسلت إليه وباستخدام المفتاح العام للمرسل .

*
*
*المطلب الرابع* *التوقيع الكودي أو السري المرتبط** بالبطاقة الذكية الممغنطة* يقصد به استخدام مجموعة من الأرقام أو الحروف أو كليهما ، يختارها صاحب التوقيع لتحديد هويته وشخصيته ، ويتم تركيبها أو ترتيبها في شكل كودي معين بحيث لا يعلمها إلا صاحب التوقيع فقط ومن يبلغه بها.
وغالبا ما يرتبط هذا التوقيع الكودي أو السري بالبطاقات الذكية البلاستيكية الممغنطة وغيرها من البطاقات الحديثة المشابهة والمزودة بذاكرة إلكترونية مثل الفيزا كارت، و ماستر كارت، و أمريكان اكسبريس.
ويستخدم التوقيع الكودي أو السري في المراسلات وإبرام عقود التجارة الإلكترونية والمعاملات المصرفية البنكية . حيث يستخدم في عملية السحب النقدي من خلال أجهزة الصرف الآلية أو الدفع الإلكتروني عن طريق القيام بسداد ثمن السلع والخدمات في المحال التجارية بإدخال البطاقة في الجهاز المخصص لذلك.
ويتم التوقيع الإلكتروني الكودي أو السري في حالة السحب الآلي عن طريق إدخال البطاقة الممغنطة (بطاقة الصرف الآلي). التي تحتوي على البيانات الخاصة بالعميل في فتحة خاصة في جهاز الصرف الآلي وإدخال الرقم السري الخاص بالعميل. فإذا كان الرقم صحيحا فان بيانات الجهاز توجه العميل إلى تحديد المبلغ المطلوب سحبه وذلك بالضغط على مفاتيح خاصة بذلك ، فيتم صرف المبلغ المطلوب، وتعاد البطاقة للعميل من نفس فتحة البداية(1).
كما يتم التوقيع الإلكتروني في حالة الدفع الإلكتروني وسداد ثمن السلع والخدمات عن طريق قيام مسئول المحل بإمرار بطاقة الوفاء أو الائتمان الخاصة بالعميل عبر جهاز خاص يتصل بدوره بنظم المعلومات الخاصة بالبنك وذلك للتأكد من وجود رصيد كاف يسمح بسداد ثمن ما حصل عليه العميل ، فإذا تم إدخال الرقم السري الخاص بالعميل في الجهاز يتم سداد المستحقات في نفس اللحظة عن طريق التحويل من حساب العميل لدى البنك إلى حساب التاجر لدى نفس البنك أو لدى بنك آخر.
كما يتضح أن قيمة التوقيع الإلكتروني ومحتوى البيانات الواردة على المحرر الإلكتروني ترتبط بمدى الثقة التي تحيط بها، وهي ثقة تعتمد على مدى إمكانية التلاعب في التوقيع أو البيانات المرتبطة به فهي مسالة مرتبطة بالأمان التقني أو الإلكتروني.
فإذا تم تأمين الطابع المتفرد لبيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني وعدم قابلية التوقيع ومفرداته أو بياناته للاستنساخ أو الاستنباط ، وحمايته مما قد يؤثر في سلامته وصحة نسبته لطرف ما والذي يتحمل بالتزامات ناشئة عنه بمضمون المحرر الإلكتروني، فانه ينتج أثره القانوني مثل الأثر المترتب على التوقيع العادي أو ما يقوم مقامه تماماً.

*
*
*المبحث الثالث* *حجية التوقيع الإلكتروني* ارتبط التوقيع الإلكتروني باعتباره دليلا للإثبات، بالكتابة، أي بالدليل الكتابي المكتوب لذلك يتعين إسباغ الحجية القانونية على التوقيع الإلكتروني أن تتوافر في الرسالة أو المستند المراد تصديقه بالتوقيع شروط الدليل المكتوب باعتباره وسيلة للتوثيق.
وتعتبر الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من أولى الدول التي أصدرت تشريعات تعترف بالتوقيع الإلكتروني وتمنحه حجية كاملة في الإثبات شأنه في ذلك شأن التوقيع التقليدي.
كما أنه في فرنسا أصدر المشرع الفرنسي القانون رقم 272/2001 الصادر في 30 مارس 2001 وحدد الشروط اللازمة لإنشاء توقيع إلكتروني موثوق فيه.
كما أصدر المشرع المصري قانونا مستقلا ينظم التوقيع الإلكتروني ويعترف بحجية الإثبات وهو القانون رقم 15لسنة 2004 الصادر في 22/4/2004.
كما أنه في إمارة دبي صدر قانون المعاملات والتجارة الإلكترونية بإضافة المادة العاشرة على التوقيع الإلكتروني التي أضفت الحجية في الإثبات للتوقيع الإلكتروني طالما كان محميا وتوافرت فيه الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون(1).
ولم يرد في القانون الكويتي نص يتعلق بحجية الإثبات في التوقيع
الإلكتروني (2)
وتتفق جميع التشريعات التي أضفت الحجية القانونية على التوقيع الإلكتروني على ضرورة توافر شروط معينة تعزز من هذا التوقيع وتوفر فيه الثقة حتى يتمتع بالحجية وهذه الشروط سنتحدث عنها من خلال المطالب الثلاث الآتية :
*المطلب الأول: ارتباط التوقيع الإلكتروني بالموقع وحده دون غيره.*
*المطلب الثاني: سيطرة الموقع وحده دون غيره على الوسيط الإلكتروني.*
*المطلب الثالث: إمكانية كشف أي تعديل أو تبديل في بيانات المحرر الإلكتروني أو التوقيع الإلكتروني.*
*المطلب الأول**ارتباط التوقيع الإلكتروني* *بالموقع وحده دون غيره* اشترط المشرع المصري في قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني لحجية  التوقيع الإلكتروني في الإثبات الشرطين التاليين :
*أولاً: ارتباط التوقيع الإلكتروني بالموقع وحدة من الناحية القانونية**:* يرتبط التوقيع الإلكتروني بالموقع وحده دون غيره من الناحية القانونية إذا كان يسمح بتحديد هوية صاحب التوقيع ويميزه عن غيره من الأشخاص ويعبر عن إرادة الموقع في الالتزام بمضمون المحرر الذي وقع عليه.
يعتبر التوقيع الإلكتروني مرتبطا بالموقع إذا كان له طابع منفرد يسمح بتحديد هوية الموقع ويميزه عن غيره من الأشخاص وبحيث يدل التوقيع الإلكتروني الموجود على المحرر على شخصية الموقع وانه ينسب لشخص معين بالذات وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة " 1316/4 " من قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني الفرنسي، وهذا ما أكده ونص عليه في مادته الأولى فقرة (ج).
لكي يرتبط التوقيع بالموقع وحده دون غيره فانه يجب أن يعبر عن إرادة الموقع في الالتزام بالتصرف القانوني الذي يتضمنه المحرر الإلكتروني ويدل على رضائه به وإقراره ، فمجرد قيام الموقع بالتوقيع الإلكتروني فانه يفيد الرضا والالتزام بما تم التوقيع عليه طالما أمكن نسبة التوقيع إلى الموقع (1).
ويرى بعض فقهاء القانون الفرنسي أن التوقيع الإلكتروني هو في حقيقته إجراء آلي يتضمن الطبيعة الإرادية للتوقيع التقليدي، وأنه يفصح عن إرادة الموقع.

*ثانيا : ارتباط التوقيع الإلكتروني بالموقع وحده دون غيره من الناحية التقنية والفنية :* 
يتحقق ارتباط التوقيع الإلكتروني بالموقع وحده دون غيره من الناحية الفنية والتقنية إذا استند التوقيع الإلكتروني إلى منظومة تدوين بيانات إنشاء توقيع إلكتروني مؤمنة وتوافرت إحدى الحالتين الآتيتين:
*الحالة الأولى: أن يرتبط التوقيع الإلكتروني بشهادة تصديق إلكتروني**:*
لكي يتحقق ارتباط التوقيع الإلكتروني بالموقع وحده دون غيره فانه يجب أن يستند إلى منظومة تكوين بيانات إنشاء توقيع إلكتروني مؤمنة ومنظومة تكوين بيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني المؤمنة عبارة عن " مجموعة عناصر مترابطة ومتكاملة ، تحتوي على وسائط إلكترونية وبرامج حاسب آلي يتم بواسطتها تكوين بيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني باستخدام المفتاح الشفري الجذري " طبقا لنص المادة 1/18 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون التوقيع الإلكتروني المصر رقم 15/2004  
وطبقا لنص المادة 2 من اللائحة التنفيذية من قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني المصري المشار إليه فانه يجب أن يشترط في منظومة تكوين بيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني المؤمنة التقنيات الفنية والتقنية اللازمة وعلى الأخص ما يلي(1):
1- أن تكون المنظومة مستندة إلى تقنية شفرة المفتاحين العام والخاص وهي المفتاح الشفري الجذري الخاص بالجهة المرخص لها.
2- أن يتم استخدام بطاقات ذكية غير قابلة للاستنساخ ومحمية بكود سر تحتوي على عناصر متفردة للموقع وهي بيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني.
3- أن تضمن المنظومة لجميع أطراف التعامل إتاحة البيانات الخاصة بالتحقق من صحة التوقيع الإلكتروني وارتباطه بالموقع دون غيره.
*الحالة الثانية : أن يتم التحقق من صحة التوقيع الإلكتروني:*
ويتم التحقق عن طريق شهادة التصديق الإلكتروني، وشهادة التصديق الإلكتروني كما عرفتها المادة 7 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون التوقيع الإلكتروني المصري بأنها " الشهادة التي تصدر من الجهة المرخص لها بالتصديق وتثبيت الارتباط بين الموقع وبيانات إنشاء التوقيع". وتظهر أهمية شهادة التصديق الإلكتروني أنها تؤكد على صحة التوقيع وارتباطه بالموقع وانه صادر ممن نسب إليه ولم يشوبه أي تقليد أو تزوير أو تحريف أو اصطناع أو غيرها من صور التلاعب ، كما تؤكد الشهادة على أن البيانات الموقع عليها بيانات صحيحة صادرة من الموقع ولم يتم التلاعب فيها ولم يطرأ عليها أي تعديل أو تبديل وبذلك تصبح هذه البيانات موثقة ولا يمكن إنكارها.
ويتم التحقق من المعلومات السابقة عن طريق استخدام المفتاح العام لمن صدرت عنه الشهادة الإلكترونية والذي يكون مذكورا في الشهادة نفسها نظراً للارتباط بين هذا المفتاح العام والمفتاح الخاص لصاحب الشهادة.
ويجب في شهادة التصديق الإلكتروني أن تستجيب لمقتضيات السلامة والوثوق بها ويتم ذلك باستخدام أنظمة معلوماتية متطورة تحقق الأمن وتخلق الثقة إلى من يتعامل على أساس هذه الشهادة 
*شروط مزاولة نشاط إصدار شهادات التصديق الإلكتروني وفقا للتشريع المصري :*
تنـص المادة 19 من قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني المصري رقم 15/2004 على أنه: "لا تجوز مزاولة نشاط إصدار شهادات التصديق الإلكتروني إلا بترخيص من الهيئة وذلك مقابل يحدده مجلس إدارتها وفقا  للإجراءات والقواعد والضمانات التي تقررها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون مع مراعاة ما يلي:(1)
1- أن يتم اختيار المرخص له في إطار من المنافسة والعلانية.
2- أن يحدد مجلس إدارة الهيئة مدة الترخيص بحيث لا تزيد على 99 عاماً.
3- أن تحدد وسائل الإشراف والمتابعة الفنية والمالية التي تكفل حسن سير المرفق بانتظام واضطراد.
ولا يجوز التوقف عن مزاولة النشاط المرخص به أو الاندماج في جهة أخرى أو التنازل عن الترخيص للغير إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة كتابية مسبقة من الهيئة. 
*المطلب الثاني**سيطرة الموقع وحدة دون غيره* *على الوسيط الإلكتروني*نصت المادة 18/ب من قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني المصري لتمتع التوقيع الإلكتروني بالحجية في الإثبات: (سيطرة الموقع وحده دون غيره على الوسيط الإلكتروني).
كما اشترطت المادة 1316/4 من قانون التوقيع الفرنسي رقم 230/2000 : "أن يتم التوقيع  باستخدام وسيلة آمنة لتحديد هوية الموقع تضمن صلته بالتصرف الذي وقع عليه" . وقد أوضحت 1/2 من قرار مجلس الدولة الفرنسي في مارس 2001: ( أن التوقيع يكون صحيحا إذا  تم بوسيلة تكون تحت السيطرة المباشرة للموقع وحدة دون غيره).
يتضح من النصوص السابقة انه يشترط لتمتع التوقيع الإلكتروني بالحجية في الإثبات أن يسيطر الموقع وحده دون غيره على الوسيط الإلكتروني بحيث تكون أدوات ووسائل إنشاء التوقيع تحت سيطرة الموقع وحده.
والوسيط الإلكتروني هو: أداة أو أدوات أو أنظمة إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني طبقا للمادة 1/د من قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني. وتتحقق سيطرة الموقع على الوسيط الإلكتروني عن طريق حيازته لأداة حفظ المفتاح الشفري الخاص متضمنة البطاقة الذكية المؤمنة والكود السري المقترن بها.
أما إذا فقد الموقع سيطرته على الوسيط الإلكتروني وأصبحت بيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني غير سرية، بحيث يعلمها أشخاص آخرون غير الموقع فان التوقيع الإلكتروني لا يعتبر حجة في الإثبات لأن تمييز هوية الموقع وتحديد شخصيته بالرجوع إلى هذا التوقيع يكون مشكوكاً فيه.
تتم عمليات التوقيع الإلكتروني بين المتعاقدين في مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية عبر الانترنت باستخدام تقنية شفرة المفتاحين العام والخاص فكل طرف من المتعاقدين يجب أن يكون لديه مفتاحين متفردين أحدهما عام والآخر خاص ، ويجب أن يسيطر على هذين المفتاحين في أثناء قيامه بالتوقيع الإلكتروني. ويقصد بالمفتاح العام : أداة إلكترونية متاحة للكافة تنشأ بواسطة عملية حسابية خاصة ، وتستخدم في التحقق من شخصية الموقع على المحرر الإلكتروني والتأكد من صحة وسلامة المحتوى للمحرر الإلكتروني الأصلي  طبقا للمادة 1/11 من اللائحة التنفيذية .
أما المفتاح الشفري الخاص فيقصد به: أداة إلكترونية خاصة بصاحبها تنشا بواسطة عملية حسابية خاصة وتستخدم في وضع التوقيع الإلكتروني على المحررات الإلكترونية ويتم الاحتفاظ بها على بطاقة ذكية مؤمنة طبقا لنص المادة 1/12 من اللائحة التنفيذية .
ويحصل العميل (الموقع)على المفتاحين العام والخاص من جهة التصديق الإلكتروني التي تتولى عادة عملية إصدار هذه المفاتيح بناء على طلب العملاء ولديها نظام لحفظ البيانات الخاصة بالعملاء ومنها بيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني ، ولكنها لا تحتفظ بمفتاح الشفرة الخاص التي تصدرها للموقع إلا بناء على طلب من الموقع وبموجب عقد مستقل يتم إبرامه بين الجهة المرخص لها بالتصديق الإلكتروني والموقع ( العميل ) طبقا لنص المادة 12/ز من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون التوقيع الإلكتروني المصري.
ويرجع ذلك إلى أن المفتاح الشفري الخاص يجب أن يكون سريا ويتم تخزينه والاحتفاظ به على بطاقة ذكية مؤمنة ولا يعلمه إلا الموقع وحده دون غيره وقد يحصل العملاء على هذه المفاتيح من خلال المؤسسة المالية التي سيتم بواسطتها تمويل التعاقد الإلكتروني(1).
وبحصول العميل الموقع على المفتاحين العام والخاص ، وحيازته لأداة حفظ المفتاح الشفري الخاص وهي البطاقة الذكية التي يخزن عليها المفتاح الشفري الخاص والكود السري المقترن بها فانه يكون مسيطرا على الوسيط الإلكتروني. ويتحقق بالتالي بها الشرط الثاني من شروط حجية التوقيع الإلكتروني في الإثبات.
*المطلب الثالث* *إمكانية كشف أي تعديل أو تبديل* *في بيانات المحرر الإلكتروني*تنص المادة 18 من قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني المصري على أنه: " يتمتع التوقيع الإلكتروني والكتابة الإلكترونية والمحررات  الإلكترونية بالحجية في الإثبات إذا ما توافرت الشروط الآتية : "إمكانية كشف أي تعديل أو تبديل في بيانات المحرر الإلكتروني أو التوقيع الإلكتروني".
كما نصت المادة 11 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون التوقيع الإلكتروني على أنه: "مع عدم الإخلال بما هو منصوص عليه في المواد (2، 3، 4) من هذه اللائحة يتم من الناحية الفنية والتقنية كشف أي تعديل أو تبديل في بيانات المحرر الإلكتروني الموقع الإلكتروني باستخدام تقنية شفرة المفتاحين العام والخاص وبمضاهاة شهادة التصديق الإلكتروني بأصل هذه الشهادة وتلك البيانات أو بأي وسيلة مشابهة " .
يتضح من هذه النصوص أن التوقيع الإلكتروني يتمتع بالحجية في الإثبات ويرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بدرجة الأمان والثقة التي يوفرها التوقيع الإلكتروني لدى المتعاملين به 
ويلزم لتحقق الأمان والثقة في التوقيع الإلكتروني أن يتم كتابة المحرر الإلكتروني والتوقيع عليه باستخدام دعائم أو وسائل ونظم من شانها أن تحافظ على صحة المحرر الإلكتروني المشتمل على التوقيع وتضمن سلامته وتؤدي إلى كشف أي تعديل أو تبديل في بيانات المحرر الإلكتروني الموقع إلكترونياً. ومن أهم هذه الوسائل ما يلي:
*أولا : استخدام تقنية شفرة المفتاحين العام والخاص :*
يرى بعض فقهاء القانون بحق أنه يمكن الحفاظ على صحة وسلامة المحرر الإلكتروني المشتمل على التوقيع الإلكتروني بما يوفر الأمان والثقة في التوقيع الإلكتروني ويضمن عدم التعديل أو التبديل أو التزوير فيه عن طريق استخدام شفرة المفتاحين العام والخاص والمعروفة باسم تقنية شفرة المفتاح العام لتشفير المحرر الإلكتروني الموقع إلكترونياً. وتقنية شفرة المفتاحين هي: منظومة تسمح لكل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي بان يكون لديه مفتاحين متفردين أحدهما عام متاح إلكترونيا والثاني خاص يحتفظ به الشخص ويحفظه على درجة عالية من السرية، طبقا للمادة 1/10 من اللائحة التنفيذية .
*ثانيا : الاستعانة بسلطة التصديق الإلكتروني* *:*
ويرى بعض فقهاء القانون بحق انه يمكن كشف أي تعديل أو تبديل في بيانات المحرر الإلكتروني والتوقيع الإلكتروني عن طريق الاستعانة بخدمات سلطة التصديق الإلكتروني وشهادات التصديق الإلكتروني التي تصدرها وأنها تؤدي إلى توفير الأمان والثقة في التوقيع الإلكتروني وتضمن صحته وسلامته وتؤكد على حجيته في الإثبات(1).
وتقوم جهة التصديق الإلكتروني كطرف محايد بتوفير الأمان والثقة في صحة وسلامة التوقيع الإلكتروني لدى المتعاملين بالوسائل الإلكترونية من خلال ما تقدمه من خدمات متعلقة بالتوقيع الإلكتروني.
*ثالثا : استخدام نظام الأرشيف الإلكتروني :*
يمكن كشف أي تعديل أو تبدل في بيانات المحرر الإلكتروني والتوقيع الإلكتروني مهما طال الزمن عن طريق استخدام نظام الأرشيف الإلكتروني لحفظ البيانات الإلكترونية بصفة مستمرة طوال مدة محددة بما يضمن صحتها ويحافظ على سلامتها .
فقد نصت المادة 12 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون التوقيع الإلكتروني المصري على انه :  يجب أن يتوافر لدى طالب الحصول على الترخيص بإصدار شهادات التصديق الإلكتروني المتطلبات التالية :
 1- نظام حفظ بيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني وشهادات التصديق الإلكتروني طوال المدة التي تحددها الهيئة في الترخيص وتبعا لنوع الشهادة المصدرة وذلك فيما عدا مفاتيح الشفرة الخاصة التي تصدرها للموقع فلا يتم حفظها إلا بناء على طلب من الموقع وبموجب عقد مستقل يتم إبرامه بين المرخص له والموقع ووفقا للقواعد الفنية والتقنية لحفظ هذه المفاتيح التي يضعها مجلس إدارة الهيئة .
 2- نظام للحفاظ على السرية الكاملة للأعمال المتعلقة بالخدمات التي يرخص بها وللبيانات الخاصة بالعملاء  (1).
كما ألزمت المادة 6 من المرسوم الفرنسي رقم 272/2001 جهة التصديق الإلكتروني بحفظ بيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني واصل شهادة التصديق الإلكتروني وكافة البيانات الإلكترونية اللازمة لإثبات المحرر الإلكتروني والتوقيع الإلكتروني أمام القضاء.
يتضح من هذه النصوص أن جهة التصديق الإلكتروني تلتزم بحفظ بيانات إنشاء التوقيع الإلكتروني وشهادات التصديق الإلكتروني والبيانات الخاصة بالعملاء والوثائق الإلكترونية وغيرها من البيانات الضرورية واللازمة لضمان صحة وسلامة التوقيع الإلكتروني. ويتم حفظ البيانات الإلكترونية على وسائط مادية أو دعامات إلكترونية موثوق فيها تضمن ثباتها دون تغيير طوال المدة المحددة للحفظ. ومنها الأقراص المدمجة أو الأقراص الضوئية أو الأقراص الممغنطة أو الذاكرة الإلكترونية أو أي وسيط آخر مماثل طبقا لنص المادة 1/14 من اللائحة التنفيذية .ويجب الحفاظ على سلامة الدعامة الإلكترونية التي تحمل التوقيع الإلكتروني والبيانات الإلكترونية سواء أكانت هذه البيانات محملة على الهارد ديسك (الأقراص الصلبة) في الحاسب الآلي أم محملة على السوفت ويير (البرامج التي تشغل الحاسب الآلي).

من خلال هذا المبحث يتضح لنا أن للتوقيع الإلكتروني يتمتع بحجية في الإثبات، وقد رأينا أن حجية التوقيع تتوقف على درجة الأمان التي توفرها تقنية الاتصال التي يستخدمها الأطراف المتعاقدة ، وأنه يجب أن تتوافر فيها وسائل الحماية والأمان ، وأنه يمكن توفير ذلك عن طريق الاستعانة بوسيط ثالث محايد لتوثيق هذه المحررات*.*
*الخاتمة*تحدثنا في هذا البحث عن العقد الإلكتروني من خلال فصلين رئيسين الأول يتحدث عن كيفية انعقاد العقد الإلكتروني  وخلصنا إلى أن العقد الإلكتروني لا يختلف في تكوينه عن العقد التقليدي من توافر أركانه المتمثلة في الرضا والمحل والسبب، حيث تتلاقى إرادتين  الإيجاب والقبول عبر تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة وان الإيجاب يجب أن يكون جازماً ويتضمن كافة الشروط والعناصر الأساسية للعقد المراد إبرامه بحيث ينعقد العقد إذا ما صادفه قبول وأن تكون الإرادة للمتعاقدين صحيحة وخالية من أي عيب من عيوب الإرادة كالغلط والإكراه والتدليس والغبن، ثم تحدثنا بعد ذلك عن مجلس العقد الإلكتروني.
ورأينا أنه يوجد نيابة في التعاقد الإلكتروني بالشروط الموجودة  في التعاقد التقليدي، وأنه يجب أن تتوافر شروط المحل والسبب في العقد الإلكتروني وهي نفس الشروط للمحل والسبب في العقد التقليدي.
أما في الفصل الثاني فقد تحدثنا عن إثبات العقد الإلكتروني والذي تضمن الحديث عن طرق الإثبات وهي الكتابة والتوقيع ثم تطرقنا إلى صور التوقيع الإلكتروني وهي التوقيع البيومتري والتوقيع بالقلم الإلكتروني والتوقيع الرقمي والتوقيع الكودي أو السري، وفي النهاية  تحدثنا عن حجية التوقيع الإلكتروني.

*وبعد أن انتهينا من بحثنا هذا استخلصنا النتائج الآتية:*
1ـ إن التعاقد الإلكتروني يكون بين حاضرين زماناً وغائبين مكاناً. 
2ـ لا يوجد اختلاف بين الأحكام والقواعد التي تطبق على العقد الإلكتروني عن الأحكام والقواعد التي تطبق على العقد التقليدي.
3ـ لم يتطرق قانون الإثبات إلى حجية الكتابة الإلكترونية ومع ذلك نجد أن الكتابة الإلكترونية تتمتع بذات الحجية التي تتمتع فيها الكتابة العادية.
4ـ إن المشرع لم يعطِ تعريفاً للتوقيع وإنما اكتفى بذكر صوره وحصرها في (التوقيع بالختم وبصمة الإصبع والإمضاء فقط ).
5ـ إذا كان التوقيع الإلكتروني يقوم مقام التوقيع التقليدي من ناحية الوظيفة إلا أنه لا يماثله شكلاً ولذلك فإن الوثيقة الإلكترونية لا تقوم مقام الوثيقة العادية في مجال الإثبات ولا بد من وجود الدليل الكتابي وذلك لسبب الفروق التي تميز كل توقيع عن الآخر التي سبق وأن أشرنا إليها في الفصل الثاني .

*وفي نهاية هذا البحث فإننا نخلص إلى هذه التوصيات :*
1- نطلب من المشرع الكويتي إصدار قانون التجارة الإلكترونية وان  يتضمن  هذا التشريع القواعد المنظمة لهذا النوع من النشاط التجاري وان يكفل الحماية المدنية والجنائية اللازمتين للحفاظ عليها وعلى بياناتها وأموالها 
2- تشجيع وتطوير مناهج تدريبية على استخدام تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة في مجال التعاقدات الإلكترونية 
3- إصدار قوانين توضح طبيعة الأنشطة المختلفة التي تمارس عبر وسائل الاتصال الحديثة 
4- إنشاء دائرة قضائية تختص بنظر المنازعات الإلكترونية بحيث تشمل في تشكيلها خبيرا متخصصا في مجال تقنيات الاتصال وعقد ندوات ودورات تدريبية لرجال القضاء بهدف إعداد كوادر قضائية تساير المستجدات الحديثة في مجالات التقنية المختلفة 
5- دعم إدارة الخبراء بوزارة العدل بالمتخصصين في مجال تقنية المعلومات وذلك تسهيلا وتيسيرا لمهمة القاضي في الفصل في المنازعات المتعلقة بالتعاقد الإلكتروني 
6- إنشاء مكتب توثيق إلكتروني يتولى توثيق المعاملات الإلكترونية وهو الأمر الذي من شانه أن يضفي مزيدا من الثقة والأمان للمتعاملين في مجال التجارة الإلكترونية 
*
*
*قائمة المراجع :*
*أولا : مراجع عامة :*
*** د. عبد الرسول عبد الرضا، د. جمال فاخر النكاس، الوجيز في النظرية العامة للالتزامات، الكتاب الأول، مصادر الالتزام والإثبات، بدون ناشر، بدون تاريخ.
*ثانيا : مراجع خاصة :*
1-  د.إبراهيم الدسوقي أبو الليل، الجوانب القانونية للتعاملات الإلكترونية، مجلس النشر العلمي، الكويت، 2003.
2- د. أسامة أحمد بدر، حماية المستهلك في التعاقد الإلكتروني، دراسة مقارنة، دار الجامعة الجديدة للنشر، الإسكندرية 2005.
3- د. خالد حمدي عبد الرحمن، التعبير عن الإرادة في العقد الإلكتروني، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة 2005.
4 - د.خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، إبرام العقد الإلكتروني، دار الفكر العربي، الإسكندرية 2006.
5 - د. سمير حامد عبد العزيز الجمال، التعاقد عبر تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة، الطبعة الأولى، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة 2000.
6- د. قدري عبد الفتاح الشهاوي، قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني ولائحته التنفيذية والتجارة الإلكترونية في التشريع المصري والعربي والأجنبي، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، بدون تاريخ.
7 - د.  محمد أمين الرومي، التعاقد الإلكتروني عبر الانترنت، الطبعة الأولى، دار المطبوعات الجامعية، الإسكندرية 2004.
8- د. ممدوح محمد علي مبروك، مدى حجية التوقيع الإلكتروني في الإثبات، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة.
*ثالثاً: دراسات :*
* أحمد خالد العجلوني، التعاقد عن طريق الانترنت، رسالة ماجستير، 2002.






*الفهرس* 
مالمحتوياتالصفحة
1*ال**مقدمة*
12*الفصل الأول : انعقاد العقد الإلكتروني* 
43المبحث الأول : توافر الرضا 
54   المطلب الأول : الإيجاب
55   المطلب الثاني : القبول
8   المطلب الثالث: مجلس التعاقد الإلكتروني
106   المطلب الرابع :الأهلية في إبرام العقد الإلكتروني 
127   المطلب الخامس : عيوب الإرادة 
158  المطلب السادس : النيابة في التعاقد الإلكتروني
209المبحث الثاني : المحل في العقد الإلكتروني 
2310المبحث الثالث : السبب في العقد الإلكتروني
2611*الفصل الثاني : إثبات العقد الإلكتروني* 
2812المبحث الأول : طرق الإثبات
2813   المطلب الأول : الكتابة 
29   المطلب الثاني : التوقيع
3114المبحث الثاني *:* صور التوقيع الإلكتروني 
3515   المطلب الأول : التوقيع البيومتري
3516   المطلب الثاني : التوقيع بالقلم الإلكتروني 
3717   المطلب الثالث : التوقيع الرقمي
3818   المطلب الرابع : التوقيع الكودي أو السري
4019المبحث الثالث : حجية التوقيع الإلكتروني 
4220  المطلب الأول: ارتباط التوقيع الإلكتروني بالموقع وحده دون غيره.
4321  المطلب الثاني : سيطرة الموقع وحده دون غيره على الوسيط الإلكتروني.
4622 المطلب الثالث : إمكانية كشف أي تعديل أو تبديل في بيانات المحرر الإلكتروني أو التوقيع الإلكتروني .
4823*الخاتمة*
5124*المراجع*
53 

(1) نص مشروع قانون التجارة الإلكتروني الكويتي في مادته (7) على أنه "يعد المستند الإلكتروني من وسائل التعبير عن الإرادة المعتبرة قانونا لإبداء الإيجاب أو القبول بقصد إنشاء التزام تعاقدي أو تعديله أو العدول عنه ما لم يتفق الطرفان على غير ذلك". 

(1) د. خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، إبرام العقد الإلكتروني، دار الفكر العربي، الإسكندرية، 2005، ص 131.

(1) محمد أمين الرومي، التعاقد الإلكتروني عبر الإنترنت، الطبعة الأولى، دار المطبوعات الجامعية، الإسكندرية 2004، ص91.

(2) أحمد خالد العجلوني، التعاقد عن طريق الإنترنت، 2002 ص73.

(3) محمد أمين الرومي، مرجع سابق، ص93.

(1) د. إبراهيم الدسوقي أبو الليل، الجوانب القانونية للتعاملات الإلكترونية، مجلس النشر العلمي، الكويت 2003، ص 91.

(2) د. سمير حامد عبد العزيز الجمال، التعاقد عبر تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة، الطبعة الأولى، دار النهضة العربية 2006، ص106.

(1) الوسيط الإلكتروني كما عرفه مشروع قانون التجارة الإلكتروني الكويتي في مادته الأولى فقرة (8) على أنه " برنامج الحاسوب أو أي وسيلة إلكترونية أخرى تستعمل من أجل تنفيذ إجراء أو الاستجابة لإجراء بقصد إنشاء أو إرسال أو تسليم مستند إلكتروني دون تدخل شخصي "

(2) د. أسامة أحمد بدر، حماية المستهلك في التعاقد الإلكتروني، دار الجامعة الجديدة للنشر، 2005، ص. 206.


(3) د. عبد الرسول عبد الرضا، د.جمال فاخر النكاس، الوجيز في النظرية العامة للالتزامات، ص 44.

(1) د. سمير حامد الجمال، مرجع سابق، ص125.

(2) د. خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، مرجع سابق، ص286.

(1) أحمد خالد العجلوني، مرجع سابق، ص80.

(1) د. عبد الرسول عبد الرضا، د. جمال فاخر النكاس، مرجع سابق، ص 37.

(1) د.خالد ممدوح ابراهيم ، مرجع سابق ، ص135

(1) د. خالد حمدي عبدالرحمن، التعبير عن الإرادة في العقد الإلكتروني، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2005، ص 138.

(1)  د. عبد الرسول عبد الرضا، د. جمال فاخر النكاس، مرجع سابق، ص 88.

(1) د. خالد ممدوح إبراهيم ، مرجع سابق ، ص142.

(2) د. سمير حامد عبد العزيز الجمال، مرجع سابق، ص 172.

(1) د.خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، مرجع سابق، ص 167.

(1) د. عبد الرسول عبد الرضا، د.جمال فاخر النكاس، مرجع سابق، ص108.

(1) د. سمير حامد عبد العزيز الجمال، مرجع سابق، ص178.

(1)  د. خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، مرجع سابق، ص137.

(1) إلا أن مشروع قانون التجارة الإلكتروني الكويتي أعطى للكتابة الإلكترونية ذات الحجية المقررة للكتابة العادية حيث نص في مادته الخامسة على أنه  " يستوفي المستند الإلكتروني شرط الكتابة إذا تيسر الاطلاع على المعلومات الواردة فيه على نحو يتيح استخدامها بالرجوع إليه لاحقا "

(1) د. خالد حمدي عبد الرحمن، مرجع سابق، ص 121.

(1) د. سمير حامد عبد العزيز الجمال،  مرجع سابق، ص 202.

(1) عرفه مشروع قانون التجارة الإلكتروني الكويتي في مادته الأولى فقرة "5"على أنه "ما يوضع على المستند الإلكتروني ويتخذ شكل حروف أو أرقام أو رموز أو إشارات أو غير ذلك ويكون له طابع متفرد يسمح بتحديد شخص الموقع ويميزه عن غيره"

(2) د. قدري عبد الفتاح الشهاوي ، قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني ولائحته التنفيذية والتجارة الإلكترونية في التشريع المصري والعربي والأجنبي، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، ص 32

(1) د. ممدوح محمد علي مبروك، مدى حجية التوقيع الإلكتروني في الإثبات، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، ص49.

(1) . د. سمير حامد عبد العزيز الجمال، مرجع سابق، ص215.

(1) د. ممدوح محمد علي مبروك، مرجع سابق، ص 14.

(1) د.خالد حمدي عبد الرحمن، مرجع سابق، ص 132.

(1)  د. إبراهيم الدسوقي أبو الليل، مرجع سابق، ص 164.

(1) د. ممدوح محمد علي مبروك، مرجع سابق، ص10.

(1) د.ممدوح علي مبروك، مرجع سابق، ص132.

(2)إلا أن مشروع قانون التجارة الإلكتروني الكويتي في مادته السادسة نص على أنه " يكون للتوقيع الإلكتروني ذات الحجية المقررة للتوقيع في أحكام قانون الإثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية متى روعي في إنشائه وإتمامه الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون واستوفى الضوابط الفنية والتقنية التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية له ".

(1) د. قدري عبدالفتاح الشهاوي، مرجع سابق، ص 37.

(1) د. قدري عبدالفتاح الشهاوي، مرجع سابق، ص 126.

(1) د. ممدوح محمد علي مبروك، مرجع سابق، ص 154.

(1) د. ممدوح محمد علي مبروك، مرجع سابق، ص52.

(1) د. سمير حامد عبد العزيز الجمال، مرجع سابق، ص 230.

(1) د. سمير حامد عبد العزيز الجمال، مرجع سابق،  ص258.

----------


## makhlouf50

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع

----------

